# April 2014 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

April Showers bring May flowers....and excellent opportunities to increase your emergency water storage! Prepping is a journey without an end point, as long as life continues and the S doesn't HTF! What are you doing this month to become more prepared for whatever life brings you? Every small step adds up, so post your lists and share with us throughout the month. This a a wonderful thread, full of helpful people who encourage each other along the way. Welcome!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

March turned into kind of a rough month for me mentally, and I didn't get much done on my to-do list. :ashamed: I'm hoping to do better this month.

I'm in the process of moving much of my seasonal and animal supply storage to my shipping container so I can turn one of my bedrooms back into a guest bedroom instead of a "room that stores stuff that should be in a garage". I've been sluggish and sleepy for the last few weeks, which means I have lost conditioning and gained weight, so it's harder to work as hard or as long as I used to, so it's taking me longer than I had planned. I really just need to make sure I'm getting up and dressed every single morning, with a large cup of coffee and my meds 1st thing! That usually leads me into getting the fire started, and then outside to work. I'm off my ADD med, and trying to stay off it, but it hasn't been easy. Please keep me in your prayers, send me positive vibes and pixie dust, whatever, as I try to make this transition. I'm continuing on my antidepressant - I know better than to stop it, and it helps me with pain issues - and am increasing joint supplements, fish oil and B vitamins, in an effort to improve energy and pain control without actual pain meds. I guess that needs to be #1 on my April To-Do List.

1. Up, dressed, coffee and meds/supplements taken first thing every morning.
2. Fix water pipe.
3. Scrub out new (to me) water barrels and totes, start filling them.
4. Continue weeding and planting raised beds and beds around house.
5. Find out if I can buy scrap copper from salvage yard (for algae suppression in tanks and barrels).
6. Plant last of the tomato seeds in house.
7. Set up lights on seeds started inside.
8. Clean and test incubators, may sell a couple of them and set eggs in the rest.
9. Finish moving weather-stable stuff to shipping container (and out of bedroom in house).
10. Finish flooring trim and repaint guest bedroom, find bedframe for the bed, make curtains and fix closet doors, turn into a pretty room!
11. Spend more time with my Aunt M, learning what she has to teach me (and just enjoying her company). 

I have a long list for the month, as usual, so if I get half of it done, I'll be doing very well.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

good morning!!!! while sitting at my kitchen table having my first cup of coffee, its about 7:10am, I hear what sounds like a little girls voice. I get up to look out the window and what a surprise. Here comes my dd(23) and her daughter. They walked in 3 miles to surprise grandma and grandpa. Dgd told her mom that since it was dark when they started walking, everything would be okay. Yogi was still sleeping.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've been striving to clear out something each and every day. I took a bunch of pictures out of frames and will be donating the frames. Re-framed some pictures my grandmother gave the kids many years ago and will hang them some where. I have a box of pictures in frames that were my m-i-l's so I'm thinking that is my next project. I have a small suitcase of old pictures that belonged to m-i-l that everyone had gone thru and picked out what they wanted. The rest no one knows who the people are so I'm thinking of dumping the whole in the trash suitcase and all. Dh is okay with that and there is no one else to ask. We had dh's aunt (last remaining member of that generation) go thru them and she didn't know who they were either. I went thru several boxes of our pictures and threw out a garbage bag full on Sunday. I need to do a second sort and toss more. Do I really need 20 years of Christmas card pictures of all of our cousins kids? Or of my nephews kids? Or friend's kids? Or stupid pictures or mistake pictures? Why did I keep them in the first place???

Every time I haul a load to the trash or to the thrift store I feel like a weight has been lifted. I never realized how weighted down I was by STUFF.

We're having very cool weather this week. I keep hoping for some warm sunny days where the wind isn't howling so I can set my tomatoes outside during the day. I saved some glass from two storm doors when they were replaced and would like to make a couple small cold frames. If I ask dh, he'll probably do them for me. 

Still need to get to the basement and clear out the tornado safety area. I usually move everything out, sweep down the cobwebs and scrub it once a year. Then I check the batteries in the flash lights, make sure there is water, etc. I remove the sleeping bags from cars (winter gear) and put them in the safety area along with a small tent.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

my daughter goes on Friday, according to the phone call. Please keep my dgds, daughter and us in your prayers. I'm kinda falling apart now.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Deep breath, lm....sending many, many hugs your way.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Praying for you and your family lm!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Today was pretty darn productive (mostly)...got more stuff packed up. Transplanted grapes, blackberries and my probably already dead eucalyptus tree. Got some forsythia cuttings to try and root (just to see if I can).

Then spent the majority of the evening on FB watching and waiting for all my Army friends in Ft. Hood to chime in and let me know they are all safe and accounted for. Horrible, horrible, horrible.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie....may all your friends be safe. Hard to believe this is happening again. Our oldest DD and her husband left ft. hood about 6 months ago. You have my prayers.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks LM....all checked in and are good. Appears the shooter was a recent transfer from another base in TX (arrived in February). Of course the MSM is putting a fantastic (NOT) spin on it playing up possible PTSD. <sarcasm> Watch out for those Veterans folks, they're all horrible and dangerous creatures. <sarcasm end>


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

they always look for the easiest answer. Doesn't matter if its the correct one. Glad everyone accounted for. 

don't know why all the ft.hood stuff lately. Funny, my oldest son was born there, Darnell army hospital, DD (I have 3) and her dh just recently left, and the two shootings. 

I'm a veteran, sometimes if they just want to round us up.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The news people jump on a story and talk, talk, talk, without knowing the first thing that's actually factual. Like the missing jet plane -- 24/7 coverage without any facts. They throw questions at anyone who doesn't move fast enough and then talk some more. I'd like to shout at them -- hey, it just happened, no one know anything yet, give it a rest for now.

Today I went on Amazon and ordered a used All-American canner. $144.02 with free shipping. I have two Presto canners but my hands are so bad I'm finding it extremely difficult, if not impossible, to lock on and remove the lids. Even dh with his arthritis is finding it difficult to help me. So I took the plunge and ordered the canner. My big prep of the month!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann.....I've looked at the all American canners, if they came with a weight instead of a gauge I would really consider it. I really like the weights.

dh bought me a vintage, I'm beginning to feel that anything well made is now vintage, mirro canner on eBay. Should be here by Friday.

now I need to get a better dehydrater.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*LM*, I think the AA canners have both a weight and a gauge - I know mine does. I lucked into mine a few years ago at a garage sale and got it for $35, I think. It's a smaller one, same size as my Presto canners. I'd love to have one where I could stack pints, but at the price of them, it will take another major garage sale find for me to buy.
*Jess*, I'm so glad to hear all your friends are okay. I have checked the news a few times today, enough to know there was a shooting with fatalities and injuries, but have not wanted to hear non-stop speculating on that or the missing plane, either.

My plan to get myself going worked today! I took my meds and supplements, drank my coffee (soooo good), and got busy hauling water to the house to do laundry. Got 3 loads of laundry finished, folded and put away, have plenty of toilet flushing water on hand, and set another 8 gallons of rain water to filter for drinking. Worked on my garden a bit...moved my horse out of the garden and put her to work mowing my lawn now that she's cropped down all the long grass in the garden. Moved more stuff out of the back bedroom and gathered up my lights for seed starting. I think I need to build a plant stand this year - I gave my baker's rack to my dd last summer and that was my seed starting rack. I managed to corral my chicken flock in their stall after letting them free-range for the last week - they sure made a mess of my barn. Gross.  

Other than that, I just did some cleaning throughout the house and brought in firewood. I aired out the house for several hours - it was sunny and high 50s - and then built a fire to warm things up again. I love having the wind blow through the house - it makes everything so fresh, even if it's a bit chilly!

I have my incubators out, but need to refresh my memory on how to set them up...I know I have instructions around here somewhere, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I been AWOL - yuckie tummy....

LM -First of all.... many hugs and prayers.
The AA Canner's MOST DEFINATLY come with a weight, and a gauge. Take it from an owner of several! They are the best!

Also, If I may make a recommendation, The Excaliber 9 tray dehydrator's are fabulous.

Ann - USE the Vaseline around the rim, as they say.

MGM - MAGIC PIXIE DUST!!!! {{{{{{{{POOF}}}}}} and hugs!

Unbelievable event at FT.Hood. I was just stunned. So very terrible.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Lots of love and hugs sent out. It sounds like everyone is needing some this morning. 

The scattered thunderstorms overnight and this morning have changed my plans for the day. Instead of repairing my clothesline & doing laundry than prepping flower/veggy beds for planting I guess I will continue my spring house cleaning/raiding this morning before I go meet my ds at his school. My youngest is in FFA & they are having a hog roast today so I am having lunch with him. 

Leaving afternoon open. Who knows what the weather will be doing then. Might still get the clothesline fixed today. 

I am sitting here listening to my coffee on the stove and the rain knowing I have chosen a wonderful lifestyle but still feeling overwhelmed by all I have yet to do and yet to build and yet to buy to be where I want to be. I have just began the life I have been dreaming of, studying for, praying about for decades. Dear Lord give me the strength AND patience. lol


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

morning everyone. 

well we weren't supposed to get rain until today. Wow, the storm that came thru here last night. Thunder, lightning and pouring rain. I actually love the sound of rain, a good storm way back here in the woods at night.

my tomatoes, lettuce, broccoli and cabbage are doing great. Peppers and celery not up yet. Still need to get more started and in the garden directly. Everytime we look at the garden we keep thinking, just a little bigger. I keep remembering grandmas stories from the depression and dh's been remembering Cuba. Plus, just walk down the grocery aisles.

have been using the corner of the wood shed that's empty to put what we will be taking to donate or trash. I have a small house so space is at a premium, especially with girls coming back.

the summer kitchen stove is ready to go, would only have to attach propane tank. Still getting outside laundry section straightened out.

I thought the AA canners were only dial, will be checking for a used one and a dehydrater. 

southern states called and said they actually are going to be able to fill chick orders, will be picking up mine on the 7th. I actually have to go to southern states and tractor supply. Had to place orders at both to get what I wanted. This is the first year that they have had problems filling orders or just getting enough for their chick days.

I plan on taking all of you with me to court in the morning. All of your prayers and hugs. I font know how I'm going to get thru tomorrow. She's only 26. How and what do I tell the girls? I'm aging very quickly.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

lindamarie, is your dd going to prison? For how long? Just tell the girls the truth - mommy made some bad choices and bad choices usually have bad results. Personally, I'd look at this as the perfect opportunity for her to get off drugs and maybe stone cold sober will realize she needs to clean up her act. 

You can also use making good choices an ongoing lesson for the girls. They need to understand choices. Simple things like which dress to wear today doesn't really matter but its a choice and they will have to live with it for the day! When they are faced with a choice step in and discuss it with them asking which choice they think is best and why. Then let them suffer the consequences if they make a bad choice and praise them if they make a good choice.

Winter just will not let go. Snow is forecast for tonight with winter storm warnings just north and west of us. We're not in the warned area but close enough to think that could change! 

A friend passed away Tuesday so dh and I are going to the house shortly to see if they need anything. The funeral is tomorrow morning. There is to be no visitation. I need to find out if they want the church to bring in food for after the funeral. Also, will offer a bed for out of state family if needed. Family of six only one of which lives locally. Two in GA, 2 in TX and one in IA but 3Â½ hours away.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> lindamarie, is your dd going to prison? For how long? Just tell the girls the truth - mommy made some bad choices and bad choices usually have bad results. Personally, I'd look at this as the perfect opportunity for her to get off drugs and maybe stone cold sober will realize she needs to clean up her act.
> 
> You can also use making good choices an ongoing lesson for the girls. They need to understand choices. Simple things like which dress to wear today doesn't really matter but its a choice and they will have to live with it for the day! When they are faced with a choice step in and discuss it with them asking which choice they think is best and why. Then let them suffer the consequences if they make a bad choice and praise them if they make a good choice.


So much this. We've made it a point with our boys to preach the consequences of their choices/actions, both good and bad. At 10 and 8 they are pretty reliable but still have "moments" that require discussion and direction. It's a rough place to be in LM but please do look at it as a learning/teaching opportunity as well. Many hugs.

Recovering from yesterday still, my knee dislikes me very much right now, but have managed to pack a bit more and plan out some menus with what is left in the little freezer and pantry. Big freezer is, well, packed full still. I've socked everything in the "don't touch me" account and left myself $60 for odds and ends that might need to be picked up over the next 3 weeks. We'll see how I do with that! I foresee lots and lots of skeptical faces come dinner time over the next little bit.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

state taxes are done!

got my 10# pancake mix packed into mason jars, front entry way cleaned up...missing items are being found as the snow melts!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, tea and sympathy on the tummy - been there frequently myself. Thanks for the pixie dust and hugs - I think they're working! 
*LM*, you're in my thoughts and prayers for the morning. Remember, it is out of your hands. Think Serenity Prayer here - "wisdom to know the difference". Oh, and good news on the chicks. Your grands are going to love those babies. 
*mpillow*, good on ya for the taxes! LOL on finding things as the snow melts. Is it like going shopping in your own yard? 

Got up, had my caffeine and meds and got busy this morning again. Moved a pickup load of totes to the shipping container and got everything in there organized, brought in firewood, moved the horse to fresh grass and watered chickens before the rain hit. 

Inside, I worked on sorting more stuff to go to storage. I also put my pot of chicken bones and bits back on the stove with a couple quarts of water and some seasonings - managed to make some slightly weak, but passable broth from the already cooked up once bones. I have another rotisserie chicken thawing, so I'll throw some bones from it in. I feel like I have a "perpetual pot" going. 

I've been playing on ancestry.com again - found an 9xgreat grandfather in Jamestown(e) in 1611! I like reading the history of the ancestors I find, and it's fun to share it with the family. Doesn't do anything for me prep-wise, but it's a fun hobby.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Lindamarie, you will have many with you in spirit today. Whatever happens, you will persevere and get through, as usual. I have worked in several prisons and heard many times "I would be dead now if I had not ended up in here.". Many realize that they are better off and make the most of the opportunities for self-improvement that are available. Not all, but many. Now that she is in this predicament, I pray that she makes better choices from here on out. God bless all of you.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jaylynn73 - Hello and welcome!! {{Hugs back at ya!!}}
LOL!! I guess it did seem like most of us were needing hugs, yesterday. 

We just all know, we can find personal comfort on this forum, as well as, a wealth of knowledge, information, kindred ship and a lot of laughter....But, don't be fooled..... we tough cookies!!!

MGM - Somehow, I am not surprised, your ancestor, was one of the first folks to break ground here in the New World!!....Actually, it explains a lot!!:thumb:

Crazy weather thru the area last night, only a few broken tree limbs here. Tornado's a very few miles north of us. Baseball sized hail  It's in the 40's this morning, 89F yesterday.....strong winds.

Planted another 3 flats of 72 Tomato's this morning. The others are looking great.
Made a Bulk Ammo order. Amazon auto ship should be here today.
I'll order feed today and go to Ace for my EOM rewards.
Looking for something to can this weekend......not sure what it's going to be..
Also, have the crockpot going with Chicken Bones.........destined for stock for me and....doggie delight.

********LINDAMARIE*************

Lifting you up in fervent prayer.

Amen.

*
Love one another!!
Gotta run.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks everyone. I'm scared to death, nerves are shot, feel queasy. No matter what, she is my child.

on top of all this, I have fasting labs today at 1:30 so I can't even have a blasted cup of coffee. 

I'm so scared!!!!!


----------



## Inthesticks (Mar 18, 2014)

Lindamarie just a thought, are you afraid of what your doing or of what God is going to do. He never leaves nor forsaken us and it is all him all the time.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers and hugs to all - even for those of you not asking or wishing for them, lol....I feel like THAT Auntie, to all today 

Planted a few more seeds yesterday, more tomato and something else....I forget what. Yesterday was a hard day, no energy at all....but today feels good so far! Seems I have one energy-less day a week, I can work with that 

DS got THE e-mail today that he's been waiting for. He is officially working as Staff at the Boy Scout Camp this year. I'm excited for him, and sad for me......he'll be gone all summer. He's my oldest, and 15....so it's a new experience. He'll have such a blast, though! It's only 45 min away, so it's not like I'm sending him off to Upper Mongolia, lol. 

Rain, beautiful rain! I know, who thinks rains beautiful....I do when I think about it, it means it's NOT snow! I have a new book to read this weekend, it came on Wednesday. I have been looking at it and drooling over it for 2 days now. Once I have my "must do's" done for the week I'm going to dive in....and the weather is perfect for it!

Kids reminded me to look at the clock, need to leave in 5 for the hospital. By this afternoon I will be 11 treatments done....24 to go. I'll count that as 1/3 of the way through, and doing fine. Not quite a piece of cake......but sure not a stink bomb, either :gaptooth:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

they took my daughter


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie said:


> they took my daughter


I hope this is a wake up call for her. HUGS!


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Im really sorry lindamarie. I do know how you feel. Its heartbreaking. My son went to prison at 19 yrs. He got a fourtyfive year sentence. But i was never so proud of him as then. He looked at me and hugged me and said. Mama i did wrong and now i have to pay for it. No blaming others. Just excepted it. That was four years ago. He is doing everything he can to improve himself. Then he can apply for a sentence reduction. So hang in there. They have to learn.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

lindamarie said:


> they took my daughter



I am so sorry lm! There is nothing I can say that can take your pain, but God can. Just remember that both you and your dd are in His hands. Allow Him to comfort you. His grace is sufficient for thee. 

Lots of hugs and prayers!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I shoveled about 4" of "spring" off my sidewalk this a.m. We didn't get 4" but it drifted 4" to 6" deep. Heavy wet snow so the moisture is appreciated.

Went to a funeral this morning for a good friend. It was a good service. Offered to help the daughter pack up the knicknacks (and there are tons of them) to send to thrift shop over the next couple of weeks. The husband wants stuff cleared out to make it easier to clean. 

Lindamarie -- I will keep you in my prayers. Remember this isn't the "end" for your dd, its a new beginning.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Hugs LM.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Inthesticks said:


> Lindamarie just a thought, are you afraid of what your doing or of what God is going to do. He never leaves nor forsaken us and it is all him all the time.


long day, I don't really understand what you're saying. Sorry. I wasn't afraid about me going to court. I was afraid as to what was going to happen. I'm afraid for my dgds, my DD, my dh and myself. Looking at your child handcuffed is not easy. Watching your husband breakdown is not easy.

right now I'm angry. I'm angry at what our society has become. Total disregard for oneself and others. I do not understand the pull that drugs has on people. 

right now I'm probably not even making sense. Here my daughter is locked up for drugs and my dh had to have our doctor prescribe something for me to calm me down. 

the 3 locked gates are enough for me right now. I want 10 gates and concertina wire. I just want to shut the world anyway right now. 

goodnight


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, dear Linda, I send you huge hugs. I know how difficult it is for you, as I've been there myself. It isn't what we wanted or expected for our grown children. Not a darn thing we can do for THEM, but we can do for their children. Give them love, security and just let them know that drugs are a terrible curse that makes people do things they wouldn't do otherwise. I hope you can find some rest and peace.


----------



## Inthesticks (Mar 18, 2014)

Those are all things that we would naturally be fearful of but that does not negate our need to trust in God fully at all times. Look into his word and seek comfort his spirit is there for your . My prayers for you are peacem


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LM, I have not walked in your shoes, so I have no words of wisdom. I will pray that God shows Himself in this to you and to your DD. I pray that the light at the end of this deep dark tunnel comes to you quickly, you are a strong woman!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think I'm strong enough for this


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> I don't think I'm strong enough for this


Oh, trust me you are. It may not feel like it today, it may not feel like it tomorrow.....but before you know it you will realize that life is moving forward and you are feeling joy again. Allow yourself to go through the process, allow those around you to love you through the process, look at your DGD and know they are on the trip with you, love them through it as well! Your DH is hurting just as much as you are, he may show it differently, but the pain is there. Cling to each other!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen... I'm scared. My sil has the girls at his moms. 3 counties over. He showed up at my Dr appt yesterday demanding my DD belongings, actually called the police. He goes back to court in 2:weeks. If testifies against my DD he walks. He didn't do drugs but he drove her to get them, bought them for her and drove the car that deals were made in. My dh and I gave held back because he pulls the strings with the girls, they are pawns. He ran to his mothers weeks ago and is lying to collect as much as he can from social services....food stamps, medical cards, mileage checks, he us still receiving assistance for our daughter and they haven't lived together for 2 months. My sil is a deadbeat. We actually have the papers to prove it. Now we have to now to him to see girls. He is just as guilty as my DD. He enabled her habit to easily control her. She asked him for a divorce and he got an order saying that she filed for divorce and it caused him mental anguish. He hides recording equipment in cars to gear what people say. Yes, there is proof. Between the drugs, spying, emotional abuse and girls being used as pawns pretty much done. The one thing that keeps me going is that cps keeps placing them here. So now we wait for the call again.

I pray no one ever had to go thru this. If the girls weren't involved it would be easier. I'm on a first name basis with the sheriff and magistrate, they know to call me when it gets messy.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

well my previous post was obviously bitter. I apologize. 

I went and sat out by my pond for awhile. We now have lots of baby fish swimming around in there. The daffodils are in full swing along with the chinadoxin and crocuses. It was a long winter, but life goes on. 

I had a long talk while I was siting there. Nit sure I was talking to. But around my neck I wear a cross that my mil brought from Cuba and one that was my grandmas from Italy. I also now wear the butterfly necklace that my daughter had to remove yesterday. I guess I was talking to all of them. I had a good cry and picked some flowers to put on the table. Dh has been busy in the work shed. 

we're trying to be there for each other and at the same time allowing each other our private time. 

you all have been a comfort with your prayers and words. Please forgive me for being bitter earlier.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*LM*, it's okay to be bitter and angry, at least long enough to work it out of your system. It's okay to grieve and to feel like life isn't fair, because it's NOT! No one ever promised us "fair". Feel free to come here and vent - it's part of the whole grief process. My heart aches for you -sending you hugs. Now, they took your daughter, but your sil has to testify against her later? Was this a hearing, not her actual trial, then? Trying to sort out in my mind where she's at in the process. And, NEXT TIME CPS CALLS, start the ball rolling for actual CUSTODY of your grandbabies. If they are legally yours, it will limit the amount of manipulation your sil can inflict on you and them. :grouphug: :angel:

*TDD*, you make me chuckle. Yeah, seems my ancestors made a habit of getting to new places - some of them came to England with William the Conqueror, too. Funny, because in my generation, no one's even left the state, and all but 2 are in the same county where we were born. :shrug:

It's been raining the last few days, so I've been working more inside than out. Been scrubbing and disinfecting incubators, sharpening my shovel, gathering another load of stuff to move to the container, transferring herbs and spices from plastic bottles to glass jars, and re-organizing my pantry and prep storage. That and watching a lot of DIY/HGTV/PBS while playing on the internet.  

The weather is supposed to be better in the coming week and I am really hoping to put in some gardening time. My 5 way plum is in full bloom and some of the apples are starting to blossom, too, so hopefully, the warm weather will bring plenty of bees for pollination. I got my first few apples from my young orchard last year and am hoping for a respectable crop this year, fingers crossed.

I'm watching Mountain Family Robinson today - I always forget just how hokey those movies are until I re-watch them and yell at the TV, lol. How not to survive an emergency, any emergency! :hair :smack :grit:


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't see it as bitter. You were venting which you needed to do. We are all here for you when you need to cry, when you need to talk, or you need to vent. 

One day you will realize you need to Praise The Lord, and we will be here for that as well. 

It sounds to me you are seeking the Lord, and He is beginning to comfort you. 

Prayers and hugs!


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

This week has not been productive. <<ashamed>> This lingering cold combined with the nasty weather made me less then motivated. 

I did manage to start my tomatoes, all my peppers, cabbage, broccoli, and cauliflower. This is the first time I have ever started my plants from seed. <<fingers & toes crossed>>

I killed 2 skunks. Does that count for doing something? lol my dbf got rid of it for me though. 

I felt much better today so my dbf and I took advantage of the local farm store's sale to do some stocking up. We had so much fun! My dbf told me I could grow potatoes in our garden or his parents so I bought 2 trash cans to grow them in. I win! 

Hoping tomorrow is just as protective as today. My dd was a bug-out bag so we might meet her in town to help her start shopping for supplies. Or at least planning for it. She asked if we where going to start bags. Our reply...we had a bug-out house. lol

Good night everyone, lots of hugs!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Have you consulted an attorney regarding your grandchildren? When our ds and d-i-l divorced he skipped the state and she refused to let us see the grandsons. We filed an interpleader in the divorce and got visitation rights for one weekend a month. Had to take d-i-l back to court once for contempt for refusing to allow visitation. Some states allow grandparents visitation and some do not so you need an attorney.

Earlier you said that you were keeping a journal about the kids. I think now is the time to take the journal and go to DHS or whatever they're called in your state and lay it all out. Would the paternal grandmother back you up with DHS?

If you have any first hand knowledge about your s-i-l's illegal actions, I'd be making a call to law enforcement too. Failing that, give the information to your dd's attorney.

To survive all of the chaos your dd and s-i-l are causing you need to learn to detach emotionally. Their problems are not your problems so you cannot solve them. Detach from their mess and then refuse to get sucked back into them. My policy is that I will love my kids and grandkids unconditionally, BUT I will not get sucked into their personal or legal issues. I've often told them that I love them, but do not (like) (respect) (trust) them much at the moment.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

dear Linda ,I have not experienced what you are going through,but as a mom can see your pain and anguish.
Have you thought about going to prison might save your daughters life?? I would guess she will get off the drugs.And that would be better than possibly dying of an overdose on the out side!
Praying that justice will prevail and you will get your precious grandchildren.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*LM* - I have no advice......only kind thoughts and admiration for you and your dh.

I told you, when you first started posting here,......We are here for you......and we are. Much love sent your way. Much love.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:ashamed:jaylynn - I am with you on not being too productive this week.... Can't seem to get my MOJO on!

I have felt crummy and something is going on at work..... can cut the tension.....

I have to do a birthday cake today....I must. Other than that.... the only notable thing, I have done this weekend is buy and freeze more berries to be canned at a later date.

Between the Duck Commander 500 on one side of where we live and the Final Four on the other.......You can't get out on the roads........and FORGET shopping for bargains.

Cool and damp weather is not helping with my outside plans.

Dh is still "Land looking".......... We cannot replace all we have built here.....I hope he soon realizes it.:facepalm:.

Plenty of firewood fell from the sky during that big storm.... we will be gathering, cutting and stacking......soon.

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Had a very non-productive week. Rainy and gloomy. Have yet to plant the trees or strawberries here let alone get to son's and plant for them. 40 miles one way which doesn't seem like much but all winding and mountainous. Takes an hour. Now if there was a cute quilt store to visit or a giant nursery.....need more incentive than just digging holes.

DIL settling in at her posting in Guatemala. Very busy. They do a round of medical clinics weekly...better use of my tax dollars than drones! Second time she's been there. 

Finally got to county seat and got new glasses. Not that they can fix my blind eye of unknown origin but my glasses were over 5 years old. How time flies. Also got a new cell phone with my 37,000 points...so totally free. Just a regular one. No interest in anything else. Have yet how to send a picture on the darn thing. Have had better instruction booklets with a toaster! Also went shopping and surprised Pa with a new recliner. Tired of watching him fix the other one. Don't know what he does to chairs..only weights 170#. 

Did go thru pantry and kitchen and re-arrange shelves so I have all my most commonly used items in 2 qt. jars in plain view. Have a good shopping list made. Scrubbed kitchen floor on hands and knees; crippled for several days. Too old for that.

Baby chicks growing fast. Got my beehives together and painted. Bees due the 30th. Our plum tree is blooming heavily and there are enough native bees that the tree is humming. Our plantings always made around what will attract pollinators.

The blooming daffodils are a hopeful sign of spring....we get armloads at an abandoned farmstead nearby and they are in every room.


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

View attachment 26604
I am in a studio apt in interior Alaska & missing my home in WA state, so I went to local feed store to see their chicks. Sticker shock: this nesting box $50. 


____________________________
Rabbi Hillel â 'That which is hateful to you, do not do to another. That is the whole Law. The rest is commentary.'


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cut out two aprons this a.m. One for myself and one for a gift.  Also cut out two bibs to donate to the church kitchen. We keep a drawer of bibs and wash cloths for the little ones. 

The bib fabric was given to me. I cut up an old towel (purchased pre -1971) for extra layer in the bibs. Pattern was free off the Internet. So the only cost will be my time, thread and two snaps. I have snaps from when I sewed baby clothes for my foster babies over 20 years ago so really consider those free too. The hardest part of making the bibs is clipping the seams and turning it right side out! 

I got dh to go thru more of his mother's pictures and sort for discarding. I found another box of framed pictures and removed the pictures and put the frames in the donate box. There are a lot of very nice frames so I will ask s-i-l if she wants any of them. My m-i-l had put new pictures on top of old ones instead of removing old ones from the frames. I found a darling picture of niece and nephew to add to our collection of family pictures. My former d-i-l used to send pictures of my grandsons to my m-i-l but would never give us any. Now I have those pictures of my grandsons which is nice.

Once I get the pictures all organized into one spot I intend to do another sorting. I will make a pile for each of my kids and a pile to keep. I doubt my son will want any of his, but his two son's might. Dd #1 lives in AZ so at some point I will be shipping a box to her. 

I found a plaque of the Lord's Prayer and another of the Serenity Prayer in m-i-l's stuff and decided to hang them over my computer monitor so I can see them every time I'm at the computer. I also re-framed two cute pictures that my grandmother gave to my dd's in frames I emptied and hung them by my sewing machine. 

It feels so good to get rid of boxes of stuff. Next goal is to have dd come and get all her stuff out of my basement. Then I need to get tough with myself and donate Christmas decorations we haven't used in several years.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Surrounded by boxes, full of everything that is not essential to surviving the next 7 weeks. Time just cannot go by fast enough now; we should have held off on some of the packing so it would fly, lol.

Just enjoying the warm weather and admiring the handy work of spring finally setting in. Kiwi vines survived their transplant and are flourishing, as are the grapes. I've decided to leave the strawberries and my lavender...maybe. Maybe, lol.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

" I am in a studio apt in interior Alaska & missing my home in WA state, so I went to local feed store to see their chicks. Sticker shock: this nesting box $50. "

Okay, I can't "like" this!  That's not even a NICE nest box, either. I know prices are higher in AK, but REALLY????!!! Ouch!

Ah, finally, a beautiful day outside today...mid-60's and no rain. I took advantage of it and moved yet another load of stuff to the shipping container, including most of my empty canning jars. I like to have enough empty jars on hand to can up the contents of my freezers if the power goes out long-term. Short-term, I have the generator wired properly now, so I have a way to keep the freezers frozen for as long as 100 gallons of diesel holds out. That is a good feeling - food insurance.

I hauled in firewood and water, moved the horse to fresh ground, filled the chicken feed hopper and their water buckets. I am pretty sure I'm going to use one of the 55 gallon water barrels to make a semi-automatic waterer for the flock. I want cleaner water for them than buckets provide, and in quantity that keeps them watered for several weeks at a time.

I also finished scrubbing and blowing dust out of the rest of the incubators, and now I have the two Roll-X 'baters plugged into see if the thermostats still works correctly. I downloaded the instruction manuals for all of the 'baters, and priced replacement parts. WOW, the Roll-X and Turn-X parts are spendy! Of course, the incubators themselves are very pricey, but I was lucky enough to buy them at a garage sale about 7-8 years ago and got a bargain basement price on them...not sure I remember correctly, but it seems like I spent about $20 each on the 2 Roll-X and $6-7 on the Turn-X at the time. The Turn-X needs a thermostat, I think, but I think the Roll-Xs both work fine. I've had them on the shelf for several years, so I needed to check them out and refresh my memory before I try to use them. Thinking about selling the Turn-X and the Little Giant styrofoam 'bater. I just don't need 4 incubators. I'd love to have more egg turner trays for the Roll-X, but at the price of them new, I'm not sure that's happening.

Now all I need to do is get rid of the extra roosters and "boarder" hens, and gather enough nice, clean eggs to set a hatch or 2.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I admit.......I have been a slug this week.
I baked the BD cake, I had promised and............... that was it!
On top of that....for some reason, I didn't sleep a wink.:shrug: Probably, the work issue..........whatever it is.

Maybe this week will be brighter for us all.

MGM - Let's get some pallets and make those nesting boxes...... We can sell them for say.............$45.00!!!LOLOLOL!!!!!

Have a great day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

good rainy morning everyone. My name is Linda. I am the mother of a drug addict and the mother in law of a ???? I am the grandma of 3 beautiful little girls. With that said, I need to pull up the muck boots and get myself back to functioning. My doctor sedated me on Friday and prescribed me something for at home. I have had to use them since Friday night. No more!!! The girls are at their other grandparents, I love them to pieces. We have contacted our attorney. It is now a waiting game. We don't want the girls ripped apart due to a custody battle. We want them safe. This state does not acknowledge grandparent rights. I don't know if dh and I would survive the stress of a custody battle. Right now things look good for us, just based on the fact that cps keeps placing them here. But, dh and I know what the cost of a battle will be emotionally on the girls, us and our marriage. Sooooo, I need to work on things that are a little more in my control. I haven't been to church in years, catholic school nightmares. But I talk to god a lot. I hope he still listens.

so, muck boots pulled up. Spent yesterday cleaning up the garden. What a mess. I forgot about the toys the kids had dragged up there.
mpillow....yes, when all the snow is gone there are plenty of treasures to be found.

my seedlings are coming along. I bought from pinetree and high mowing. I've used pine tree before, but first time with high mowing. Thanks Mutti!!! I want to save seeds this year.

!!!!!! Southern states just called and my chicks made it!!!!!! Now I just have to wait for the pouring rain to stop so I can walk to my vehicle. I deal with them pretty regularly, so if I don't make it till tomorrow they'll hold them for me. With the chick shortage I didn't think I was going to get any.!!!!!!!!!

the canner dh got me on eBay arrived!!! I've been checking for a grain mill and dehydrator, no luck yet. Craigslist is iffy. The listings for my area are few. 

still searching for a jersey, told dh we could just get goats again. You should have seen his face. I honestly don't understand what the man has against goats. Other then the fact that they got out and ate all the landscaping that he had done for me.

our new solar panel is working great. We have more power, but have done without all the do-dads for so long, that there's nothing I miss. I can run my Seeger and sewing machine, so that's a plus. I really like the treadle though.

well, that's for letting me rattle. I feel better. My name is Linda, I'm a wife, mother and grandma. I'm also me....a homesteader, doing the best I can, one day at a time. I can't fix and control the world. I can take control of me. Time to do that today. Serenity prayer and coffee. 

thank you all so much!!!! I couldn't have a better cyber family/friends.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

lindamarie said:


> I haven't been to church in years, catholic school nightmares. But I talk to god a lot. I hope he still listens.


Contrary to popular belief, LM, a building makes no difference. David felt closest to God (and had a better relationship) when he was out and about in nature...not in the temple. Pray when and where you feel like. You'll be heard.

Today is nothing day around here. I have a periodontal cleaning (oh yay, so excited...not) today and just not feeling the day at all. Right now I have big plans for dinner but I foresee them falling through as the cleaning is at 1 and I highly doubt I'll be feeling like cooking (or eating) anything. We shall see.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

jessimeredith said:


> Contrary to popular belief, LM, a building makes no difference. David felt closest to God (and had a better relationship) when he was out and about in nature...not in the temple. Pray when and where you feel like. You'll be heard.


Amen. I am very private about my personal religion. I was raised Catholic as well but have had to move on with my own convictions concerning God. My barn is my church...and I once had the most amazing dream during a very dark time (with DH's issues). I was washed with pure joy in the presence of this dream guy who called himself David....I was herding my goats and he was helping me...
Hang in there....*God will give you the strength!*


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM - Hope today is brighter.

You know the saying........going to church, does not make you a "Christian", anymore than standing out in the garage, makes you a car.

Still not sure what is going on at the office......But, whatever it is.....is big.

Processed 7 more quarts of dog food this morning, paid bills, planted 2 more flats of 72 Tomato's and did a load of laundry...good start to the day, I say!

Still dampish here, hope to get on it, this weekend.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

One day/hour/minute/breath at a time, y'all. Peace be with you all.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

day started at 3 am, couldn't sleep. Had to leave by 5:30 for an 8:00am visit with my daughter. I got to spend 30 minutes talking to with wire and glass dividing us. Nothing prepares you for that. She will be back in court on the 14th. That will be her official sentencing date.

ok, holding my head up. I got chicks today!!!! Took my autistic dgd with me. She had a blast. She wanted to bring them all home, we got 12. Barred rocks, black astrulops, golden comet and the auracauna. Will be getting some buffs over the weekend.

it was raining and cool this morning, 40 degrees. Where the heck is spring?


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Spent the day sort of planning out the layout of next year's garden (this year the move will make putting one in a waste, so container gardening instead). Since we'll be town-dwellers I'm going to give guerrilla gardening a try. Mixing in edibles with "regular" flower plantings and such. We're also planning on putting in a privacy fence in the back so all plans are tentative until then anyway.

Yesterday's planned dinner is what is for dinner today. By the time dinner time rolled around yesterday the numbing blocks had worn off and the though of anything harder to chew than chili just made me hurt worse. I do not look forward to the other half of the cleaning next month...at all. But at least now I know what to expect.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie.....i feel your pain. I get deep cleanings every so often, they do one side at a time. When the numbing wears off, ouch!!! and sore and tender.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jess*, ouch...I feel for you.
*LM*, continued hugs and positive thoughts from me to you. Keep concentrating on the positive, darlin', you are a strong woman and you WILL come through this.
*TDD*, I have the pallets - get yer fanny up here and we'll get to buildin'. I feel a new career opportunity coming on, lol!

It was so nice to get out in the sunshine again yesterday. It hit 75* here. Of course, today it's clouding over and rain is expected in the next few hours, but I enjoyed Spring while it was here, lol! I laid out the pool to make sure it was still in one piece, and it looked good, so I'll be trying harder to get a spot for it leveled out and ready for filling it. I also spent time just playing with dirt, filling flats, screening compost, sorting pots and tossing any that were beyond their prime, stuff like that. It's time to plant more cool weather seeds.

Other than that, I just worked on clearing out more of the back bedroom. I have a full living room again, as I ran out of oomph before I got to the "moving it to storage" part. Today is a low energy day....haven't done a thing other than play on the computer and research some ancestry. I know I'll feel guilty about it when the rain starts, but I just really don't want to tackle anything else outside today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*MGM* - I thought you said you "laid out by the pool, in a one piece.....and it looked good." LOL! 

We are headed for the mid 70's, and I can't wait. Chilly and windy......I want it to go away!!

It's "hump" day....YAAAY!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

POOLS!! Are you all nuts??!! It's too early in the season for pools, LOL!!! Statements like that just prove how big and diverse this country really is. I type this while sitting here "smelling" the heat on and wearing a t-shirts, sweat shirt and vest (ok, the vest is only so I have it at the hospital.....I wear one over the gown every day - those chair backs are COLD )


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I went to the dentist yesterday for a cleaning and the annual x-rays. I have a cavity so have to go back on Monday. I went over 20 years without a cavity and now have had one two years in a row. Probably because I started drinking Pepsi again. Dentist = budget killer.

The temps finally got into the 60 range today so I went out and picked up sticks and trash. It always amazes me that I'm still finding tornado debris after 34 years. Today it was a chunk of plate glass mirror about 3" square. Probably from the Mennonite church a large section of which ended up in our backyard on June 28, 1979. Of course, it might have been from the house that the kitchen floor (with plumbing and wiring attached) was also in the backyard. A neighbor's house was in the side yard and yet another neighbor's garage was in another corner. Which reminds me I still need to clean out our shelter area.

We're under a wind and fire advisory from now until tomorrow. Humidity is very low and wind is 25 mph with higher gusts. I would dearly love to hear a forecast that said 70 and sunny with mild breezes. It rained Monday. Again, it mostly missed us. We went to town Monday and it poured on us several times but the pavement was dry at home. Some old timers are saying the reason we aren't getting rain is due to the acres and acres of wind towers just north and west of us. They believe the towers disrupt weather patterns. I can't help wondering if that is possible.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> *MGM* - I thought you said you "laid out by the pool, in a one piece.....and it looked good." LOL!


LOL, don't I wish! I'm with *Jen*, it's not quite pool weather here yet, and I'm 50# from looking good in ANY swimsuit! 

*Ann*, wishing you nice, slow, soaking rains. Does make one wonder if the wind towers have an effect. Sometimes it takes many years before we see the effects of human actions on our Earth. Get that shelter cleaned, Missy!!! 

Couldn't sleep all last night, so was a slug again today. I have a dull headache, probably from lack of sleep and eating pretzels without enough water. Don't dare step on the scale - I'm sure I'm puffy! Have to get my rear in gear - tomorrow I am having lunch with my Aunt M again, and I'm looking forward to that. Saturday, I'm going garage saling with my bff and taking her to lunch for her BD, which was today. I also got confirmation that the fair ribbons are at the UPS office pending verification of my address for delivery...I've been getting the fair ribbons delivered to me for many, many years, and this is the first time they've ever called to check. Must be a new driver.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very warm here, today and WINDY.

Moving slow here, this morning. I have got to get my fannie up and get ready for work.

Checked on all my seedlings, watered, readjusted the light.....They do look good, this year.......


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ate bread yesterday...joints are feeling it today. Someday I'll learn but probably not soon enough. Tons of sunshine this morning but TDD's wind is heading our way soon, will still be sunny but WINDY until tomorrow. Then storms move in. So today I'm going to work out the pain in the joints (hopefully) doing some yard cleanup ahead of the rain.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm beginning to think that the old groundhog had kidnapped spring. Our temps in the mornings are between 35 and 44 degrees.

doctor said I have osteopenia and prescribed fosamax. Side effect is joint pain. Yippie. He did labs for vitamin d levels, sugar, cholesterol and thyroid. Got results yesterday, he wants to see me this afternoon. Yippie.

came back from dd(23) yesterday. Brought back the chicks and dgd. DD lives in an apartment, we hid the chicks in her bedroom. Dgd is thoroughly enjoying them. She us autistic and is having a ball.

while on my way to dd's I passed a little junk store. Outside was an aluminum extension ladder, place was set to close in 15 minutes. I found a turn around and went back. I got a 30 foot extension ladder for 15.00. Was a good deal and he tied it to my roof.

dh said I got a good deal on the ladder, he was happy. He looked at the chicks, looked at me, looked back at chicks. He said there's more in there then he thought I was getting. I told him he miscounted. He told me he counted 3 times. I told him to either count all in English or all in Spanish, when you combine the two languages it gets confusing. He looked at me smiled and walked away. lucy---1 point, ricky---0.

will hit the grocery store after the doctors, will probably need my epipen when I get near the meat counter.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> He looked at the chicks, looked at me, looked back at chicks. He said there's more in there then he thought I was getting. I told him he miscounted. He told me he counted 3 times. I told him to either count all in English or all in Spanish, when you combine the two languages it gets confusing. He looked at me smiled and walked away. lucy---1 point, ricky---0.


:rotfl: That SO tickled my funny bone!!! I will forever hear Lucy's voice now when I read your posts!!!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> LM - Still not sure what is going on at the office......But, whatever it is.....is big.


TDD - we must work in the same place. The tension in my office is getting overwhelming. Two people are on extended FMLA, one until July 1 and one until August 1 and the rest of us have had to pick up the slack. One person who is used to surfing the web for 8 hours a day has been trying to organized the "peons" and strike. I had to take a break this morning and come to HT to read the April entries. 
We have been working for the past 2 weekends at DS's new farm - clearing and burning brush and weeds from the fence rows and cleaning the barn. DH put all new wiring in the barn and the inspection is this Friday. Once we have put up some new fencing in the holding pen and finished the chicken coop, we will be ready for calves and chicks! Also started spring cleaning our place. Spent 3 hours on Sunday clearing and burning sticks and brush and picking gravel out of the yard and flower beds. Our driveway is gravel and when DH shovels the snow he picks up lots of gravel, too. Could barely move on Monday! Took the plants outside yesterday to soak up some sunshine and get used to the wind. The second planting of lettuce, that didn't get covered with snow, is growing in the raised bed. Still eating out of the freezer, lots more room now. Made strawberry freezer jam with the grandkids and zucchini bread. 
Feel up to going back to work now....have a great rest of the week, Everyone!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Visited my mom and got tomatoes started....She made me a "jelly roll" quilt:bow:Its beautiful...flannel backing....cozy!
My mom is the nicest person I know!

My dad started back on his tegretol?....zombified again....they took him off it when his sodium was low and in hospital and he was sharp as a tack for once....so I am calling his doctor and having a little chat....he'll hat me for it but too bad.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm so computer frustrated I could scream. I'm running XP and it will cost about the same to buy a new computer as to update this one. Had to remove malware again today and in the process was asked if I wanted Google as my tool bar -- I said no but it installed anyway. So now I can't figure out how to access my favorites -- which I think are gone as I've had to re-log-in everywhere. 

A new computer will run 8.1 which is aps. I don't want aps. I don't want to learn a new system. I want my XP and my old tool bar. The new tool bar has nothing and no way to access anything. SO FRUSTRATED. 

We have DISH for TV and I'm also frustrated with that. I told dh I thought we should get rid of all electronics including computer and TV and just go back to being the two of us. Unfortunately, I'd be bored out of my gourd in about 12 hours...dh spends most of his time sleeping in front of the TV!!


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say a quick good morning everyone and Happy Friday! 

I have missed you guys as I have been down most of this week with a migraine. Blaming this crazy weather. Sounds good to me! lol

Have an awesome day!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - I am with you on the computer issues. I have had my share this year, and here I go again. Grrrrrrrrr.

I got {{{{{{sticker shock}}}}}}, when I filled up my gas tank last night. 
HO LEEE MACKREL!!

There have been some developments at my job.......One of the higher mgt staff is leaving and a whole call center area about 60 folks....was told.....see ya, wouldn't want to be ya. (in so many words)

I know there is more coming........too much tension..... too many stone faces, too many meetings and no eye contact..... HR reps on the floor.......... Makes a long day.

I am going to tap the brakes, on any spending, until things( and my nerves) settle down there.

I did pick up 3 cases of Florida Sweet Corn on the cob, I have been shucking and cutting off cob....will start the canners tonight.

Warm today....still so windy, you can hardly, stand up in it. But it's WARM!!!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann--sounds like your hubby and mine would be great friends. And I made the problem worse by buying him a new recliner. To make things worse he only watches stuff like Free Speech so always wanting to rant on the latest things he heard...my mind is on getting in the garden, spraying the orchard,200 strawberry plants to get in and the arrival of son and step kids who will be living on the property. I'm not ready to retire to a recliner thank you very much.

My poor Corgi Arthur had a bad week and I really felt I was going to loose him. Didn't eat for 5 days; did take a bit of water but he bounced back and is fine. 13years old in a few days. Sure didn't have the $$$ to take to a vet so he could tell me he's old. He is so deaf but still in charge of chasing all cars down the road...only a fence between him and them has kept him alive this long! Herding dogs must herd....

Been hard to get anything done here. The wind has howled for days. Raking the garden is futile. Can't get to the burn piles. Went in garage of doom and sorted beehives. Much of it is junk but Pa won't see that. Got all new for the bees coming end of the month. Painted aqua and peach and ready to go. Makes me happy to see the colors.

Will transplant tomatoes today. Pa promises to put the roto-vator on and work up one of the gardens so I can get my onions and beets in. Son and his stepson will be here all next week so we'll finish up that darn wood pile Pa had dumped on my other garden. 

Mpillow...a flanned backing woud be perfect for the purple batik start quilt top I finished. Planned to use a recycled wool batt from an old comforter we had. Just trying to get more covers ahead since this past winter was so cold and who knows what future ones will bring. 

Cat had her kittens but hid them in the crawlspace. Gave the other pg mama to son for his new homestead. Imagine she is about to pop. He and wife are cat lovers so hope they don't keep all the kittens!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have two loads of clothes on the clothes line praying they don't blow away!! It is always windy here but today its a bit more than I like for hanging clothes. We've gotten things pretty well cleaned up outside and have three big piles that need to be burned. Can't do that with it so dry and windy unless I want to burn down half the town. Its DRY DRY DRY here. Supposed to rain tomorrow so hopefully it doesn't miss us again. 

I cut out 8 more bibs and have one sewn. I timed myself and in 10 minutes I pinned, sewed, clipped seams and turned one bib. Well actually, I'm baking bread and the timer had 10 minutes to go when I decided to sew a bib! Nice to know I can accomplish something in 10 minutes instead of waiting around for the timer. My sister has the 10-20-30 minutes to sew book by Nancy Zeman. Many years ago I read it several times but had kind of forgotten about it. 

I need to sew the two aprons I cut out Sunday, but, of course, instead of doing so I cut out something else!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

did 2 loads of laundry and they are on the line. Today is actually very beautiful, bur we are supposed to get rain later.

my chicks are doing great. Dh even made me better waterers and feeders. They hang so they don't get messy. He took great care of them yesterday while I went to town. 

spent 70.00 at Kroger and I'm still trying to figure out what the heck I bought. I did want some grapefruit but they were 1.39 each, celery was 1.79 a bunch, grapes were 2.99 a pound. I got some kale and bananas instead. Hams were 1.79 a pound. I bought butter on sale for 2.99, milk sale 3.19 gallon, Kroger brand kielbasa 1.49 sale, Kroger coffee 5.99 sale. A few cabs of veggies, yogurt, grits, saltines.

gas is now up to 3.69 a gallon. 

I picked some daffodils today and had them in a pretty jar on table. My dh looked at the flowers and looked at me. He then asked if I was planning on going to the ER tonight. I asked him what he was talking about. He turned the flowers around and showed me where there was a bee in one of the blossoms. I'm allergic to bees.

my plans for this weekend is to paint the large wooden ammo boxes I have. They have been on the porch, but I'm going to paint them and then bring them inside and use for extra storage. 

I'm sure I'll find lots of other things to keep me busy. My doctor spent almost an hour with me yesterday. She told me, we're born then there's a line then we die. She said its up to me how I decide to live during that line. I'm trying. I got the knitting thing down, or at least the basic stitch, I got my chickens back, so one day and one thing at a time.

off to check the clothesline.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

a friend just called me, she had to go to town. Gas just went up another .10. It is now 3.75 a gallon.gre: :Bawling: gre:

with the way prices are going up so fast I guess we'll be staying home a lot and eating out of pantry and hopefully a good garden. At least we have chickens again. Its time to....:run:


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

You've all been busy!

We're sitting here playing the waiting game. Another month and half until we move and DH has us packed to the bare minimum. He's so OCD about things...get it done NOW. We've not even turned in notice to the current landlord yet (lease calls for 30 days, I'm taking in notice around 45 days). Sigh.

Kiwi and grape vines are thriving after repotting...blackberry canes are still whippy (and green where I did some trimming) but showing no signs of life yet. Left the strawberries in the ground and they're going batty, same with the lavender (which I will probably be digging up as I've toted it everywhere with us since coming back from Germany).

Still waiting for DH to win the lottery so all the plans we have can come to fruition sooner rather than later. :sing:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lm - I know...right! It went up .20 day before yesterday AND another .10 yesterday. That is nutz! 

Took a quick break with a cup of coffee and a granola bar, before I get back in the kitchen. 16 pints of corn off the cob processed and canned. Made headway thru the 1st case and working on the second. The third case will be cream corn. I am a sight.....corn kernels in my hair on my cheeks, up my arms and on my glasses!!!

ACE Hardware has a 10% off sale today......I said I was going to curb spending, until work settles down, BUT.... that is where I buy most of my canning jars......SO.....I am going down there in a short while. It is on the way to the Feed Store.....I'll save gas.

Super warm today and still unbelievably _..WINDY_. SCHEEECH!

Have a good day, all (((CYBER HUGS)))


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Another beautiful day...more raking to do...DH is putting in OT today and had one night until 8pm this week.
He's not so happy about it, but I am!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this forum. Just wondering what part of Texas texasdirtdigger was in. We are southeast of Austin. Just wondering where you got your corn. It will be a while before ours comes on and I would love to put some up.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

hi Crobin!!!!!! Welcome. You couldn't ask for a nicer bunch of people.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, lindamarie. I have been poking around for a few days. Really like what I have seen so far.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

:happy:mpillow....still can't find a jersey. Thinking of dairy goats again. I had Nubian before, its been awhile. Any thoughts on nubians or alpines? Dh has no problem with any of my animals and he always helps. He doesn't like goats though. No worries, I see another point for Lucy!!:happy:

wonder how many I can fit in my sidekick?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Warm and very windy here today. Forecast is for rain and possibly storms this evening and tonight -- south of us. RATS. We need rain although I don't mind missing storms.

Spent last evening sewing and have the bibs done except for snaps. Got the pockets made and pinned to my apron. Cleaned the sewing machine and got an amazing amount of fuzz from the bobbin area. Hopefully the machine will run quieter today!

I have towels in the dryer. Decided it was too windy to hang outside. The wind sure can beat things to death. I have a double batch of homemade laundry soap on the stove. I hate cleaning up the mess of making it so decided to double up this time.

I've done something to my right shoulder and it is hurting like crazy. I'm going down to the treadmill soon but think I'll skip the upper body weights today.

Got my computer straightened around again. Temporary, of course, due to XP. My neighbor had to get a new computer that runs 8.1 and she hates it. Anyone else running 8.1? Opinion?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually I love a Nubian crossed with alpine....also Saanan crossed with Nubian is a sweet mix too! My "mocha" is going to kid soon...she has registered nubian dad and mom was registered alpine...She is so sweet and a good mother....lots of milk and boss of the barn. Her daughter Bella is Nubian/Alpine/boer/Saanan...a great mix as well My Nubian/Saanan doe is in milk for over a year now as is Mocha's older sister(same parents) Princess.
Nubians tend to be Whiners but cross them up and they quiet down.

My quilt is batik too of various colors...I showed it off to the ladies at the pantry today and they loved it and took pics for future reference!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

So it's been Spring-ish for a bit...but today there was this:

Linkage to my fun with the camera today since I can't get individuals to show up.

I'm a happy girl.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Everyone has been so busy! It has been beautiful here so I have been outside burning leaves & brush and cleaning out...well, everything. There is so much to do, but I have made a dent. 

Dbf, ds, and I cut wood and split it today. It was fun watching my ds learn to split it with an axe. He did a great job. Started preparing my new garden site. Started more plants inside. I am so excited. 

We are enjoying a campfire and later hotdogs (after my ds finishes makes our hotdog sticks  )

Everyone enjoy your evening. 

{{shoulder massage}}

You deserve it!


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

More kudos for the Alpine-Nubian cross. I have two that should kid within the next two weeks.

Today we worked on burning and cleaning irrigation ditch. Our water usually starts of April 15(that date means something else, but I can't remember now what it is.)

I had everything ready to split the bees tomorrow, but they took that decision out of my hands. I was picking asparagus and saw a swarm in a prune tree, so I added another hive of bees today. Now I just hope they like the new box and stay around.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

well we just spent the last 15 minutes chasing yogi away from the back door. We were sitting on the couch, hubs says that sounds strange, opens back door and there's a yogi about 8 feet away.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

well yogi came back. He is a huge male. Nothing like looking out your kitchen window and seeing that. Again. Got my call into the DNR and gun loaded. Its going to be a long night


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

oh dear that is not good him being so close to your door.Are you concerned he might get in a window??Stay safe.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I know having the bear close is scary, but ironically, after all the stress of dealing with my DD and sil....having yogi back makes things seem like normal. 

kitchen windows locked up tight, although I have a huge picture window in there. That's where we found paw prints in the past. There's no pet or bird food outside. Nothing left out in kitchen. I wonder if he can smell my baby chicks that I have in the house?

I'm so glad I'm a good shot, just not at something alive.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Just be sure you don't miss if you have to shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would think DNR would give you the okay to shoot the bear -- its obvious its too used to humans and needs to be eliminated.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

DNR is a government agency. Can you imagine how many people have to get involved to give me the okay. And they have these rules....cant shoot on Sundays, no shooting after 9pm. Are they going to teach the bear how to tell time and read a calendar? 

I wonder if I say the bear is grazing illegally on private land if they would come and round him up? Better not, I might have to pay some sort of fine.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

lm - you have me cracking up. You are too funny. Just stay safe. 

View attachment 27125


Enjoying my fire tonight with family.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

my life has been a pile of bear poop for the last few months, if yogi can help bring back my sense of humor I'll take it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*crobin *- Howdy and welcome! 

I bought the corn at Sprout's. Just go back to the produce section and tell the manager, you want to buy cases. It is from Florida, and is very sweet and crisp.

I am in north/ western part of greater DFW area.

Canned another 64 pints of whole kernel and sweet cream corn. 

Corn cob jelly is next! Waste not , want not. 

Winds are Howling from the North and we have already gotten rain this a.m.. Heavy, violent storms later in the day.

I have another Birthday Cake to produce today.

20 cases of canning jars on order at ACE.

*LM*- Be careful with that bear....He is probably MIGHTY hungry, after his winters nap.

Well, back to it! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

another chilly morning here. Its a balmy 47 degrees. Lets all just put on our swimsuits and go for a dip in the pond. I mean according to the calendar its spring and the middle of April. I'm beginning to think the month of April is going to be 30 days of April fools.

got laundry done yesterday. It smells so good after line drying. Want to do sheets today if it doesn't rain.

the chicks are doing great. I forgot how much they eat. Cleaned the bedding up yesterday. Dh just smiles. He wants to know if I got a rooster. I told him no, yoy said no roosters and I always listen to what you say.

still trying to clean up all the deadfall from winter. I'm going to have a very well stocked kindling shed. Need to break up the extended area of the garden. We haven't used the extra part, but am planting as if all 5 of my kids are still living at home.

yogi is back. This one is definitely not smarter than the average bear. We're trying to figure out how he got inside the fencing, as none was knocked down or torn. He definitely couldn't figure out how to go out the way he came in. I'm still on the call list for the dnr. 

gas has gone up another.03. It hasn't even been a week. It is now 3.78. I finally get my vehicle the bigger tires to get in and out of here easier and now I can't afford to drive it.

hubby is getting more and more on the prepping, putting up, do for ourselves. When he agrees to the goats, I'll know that he's worried. 

tomorrow is court again. Sil hadn't been sentenced and they want DD back in. Sil has turned into a hostile witness to her and his father is leaving us disturbing messages. What kind of idiot calls and leaves threatening and disturbing messages on someone's voicemail. For once I am so very happy for this smartphone. It records everything...date, time, where call came from and if course he left voicemails.

this is why I would rather deal with yogi. People are cruel. I wad doing pretty good there for awhile. 

hugs everyone.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

*LM*- Glad you have a smart phone as well, definitely hand over all the info you can (but keep copies if you're able). More for your protection than anything. And super glad your DH is getting on board. Many hugs.

Not quite 9:30 yet and already 68 degrees here, lots of wind though. A cool wind so that will help keep the heat down on the porch. Landlord thought a huge deck was a good idea when building this place; he wasn't wrong except it gets full sun ALL day with no shade to be found at this time of year. Makes sitting on the porch a bit uncomfortable at times.

Yesterday DH started bringing tools and such up from the basement, was planning on storing them on the deck with a tarp over them. I pointed out that there's still 6 weeks until the move and that I'd much rather all those expensive tools NOT be left exposed. Tarp will only keep out so much and with the wind being so completely insane already this year I doubt it would stay where it should short of gorilla glue. So back down they went to the dry basement.

Today we're going to do some more yard clean up. There's a huge dead, slowly falling down tree (Landlord won't come have it cut down...even though it's in the lease) that lost some rather large branches this winter. Going to take care of the limbs and build up the firepit stockpile. Other than that, no major plans for the day.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

DH worked a 12 hr day yesterday...sun burned and sore! and HUNGRY!

We will have a quiet day today so he can rest up for work tomorrow.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

A late good morning everyone! 

corbin - welcome....I am new here also, but all ready feel at home you will too. Great people here. 

TDD - Corn cob jelly???? lol

Getting a late start because dd came over to join us around our fire & didn't get here until after midnight. (She worked late). 

Laundry day today and then more yard work. 

Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jalynn - Yes, Corn Cob Jelly.......It is fantastic.

My day got somewhat derailed... One of my Retail customers called and needed 2 cases of Salsa.... So, If I have to stop and make 2....might a well make 3. Had to run to where I can get Organics.....Very pricy. OUCH!

So, in between it all....I baked a Carrot Cake for my other customers BD cake order. I will frost it tomorrow.

Washed and removed rings from some of the corn jars. It has only just begun!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

tdd....is your corn cob jelly spicy or sweet?

dh just told me to grab more jars this month. I am not going to question him about it, I'm just going to do it. He also told me to check on the Excalibur dehydrator for maximum watts to see if our inverter will be sufficient. I think his Spanish genes are sensing something.

we also had a talk about our dgds. We love them to pieces, but do not want them pulled thru a custody battle if we can help it. They are at the other grandparents now. As long as they are safe and we can be in their lives. Enough damage and hurt has already been done. I'm not sure my dh and I could survive it. My DD has not lost any rights, and they are still married, but who knows. Does that make me weak for not wanting a battle? Or selfish?

see, yogi is less trouble!!!!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

lindamarie said:


> we also had a talk about our dgds. We love them to pieces, but do not want them pulled thru a custody battle if we can help it. They are at the other grandparents now. As long as they are safe and we can be in their lives. Enough damage and hurt has already been done. I'm not sure my dh and I could survive it. My DD has not lost any rights, and they are still married, but who knows. Does that make me weak for not wanting a battle? Or selfish?
> 
> see, yogi is less trouble!!!!!


Absolutely not! It's a long, drawn out, hurtful process. If they are doing well there and the in-laws do not object to you spending time with them, then it may be in everyone's interest for them to stay. There could come a point when the in-laws have no interest in doing the actual raising, only visits, though...so be prepared for that just in case.

ETA: I don't know the law there but there is the possibility (here at least) that they could technically become wards of the State and the State assigns them to one or the other of you. DD and SIL may have no say in who is allowed to care for them whatsoever.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

LM as long as you keep your thoughts and prayers on what's best for the kids you can have peace that you're doing the right thing. Dd and s-i-l I would leave hanging in the wind -- they got themselves into their mess, they can get themselves out PERIOD. 

I think Yogi would meet with a SSS solution with me. Why should you live your lives afraid to go outside and on watch even when you're inside. That's just crazy. You've certainly given DNR more than enough time to come up with a solution.

We're finally getting some rain. It started last night and its currently raining. Perfect light rain that should soak in not runoff. Desperately needed rain Thank You Lord! Tonight's forecast is for snow!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yup, snow it is. Ground is white and its still coming down and the wind is blowing. Glad I'm inside. We got 1 1/3" of rain last night thru about 6 p.m. today when it changed to snow.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We were 86F yesterday and we will have a FREEZE tonight! WTH???? The winds are still brutal. 45F right now.
LM - My Corn Cob Jelly is sweet......but, you gave me an idea......I may spice a few jars and see how they do.

I should be able to make Dandelion Jelly next weekend. (very laborious)

I have chicken cooking for enchiladas.

We went to an auction last night, I was so tired, we only stayed an hour.

Back to the stress factory today. Wish I could just quit., but not right now.
Have a wonderful day....Happy prepping.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning!

It is already 61 here in North Central Indiana with gusty winds that won't leave my front door shut. Not sure if I should be growling at the door or the wind. I'll ponder that over my first cup of coffee. 

My to do list today since there is an 80% chance of showers or as I tell my DBF...most of the cows are laying down so it is going to rain today. ;-)
- clean out the storage area in the hall & reorganize
- declutter the section of the LR where my desk goes (still have unpacked boxes from moving in)
- paint the last upper cabinet in kitchen 
- trim wicks, refill lamps & wash shades on oil lamps

Everyone have an awesome day!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

snow!!! They're calling for snow. You know the white stuff that falls from the sky in December January February and march. Not a few days before Easter, in spring, the middle of April!!!:sob:
:grump: :stars::grumble: :sob:



off to court again. Keep us in your prayers.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Praying for you Lindamarie. 
It is almost hot here, but temps are going to drop during the day and frost tonight. Should be the last frost of the season. I have to cut out and sew up a dress to wear to my son's wedding Saturday, so I guess I will be busy most of the day with that, supposed to rain anyway.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Wind and rain, rain and wind, wind, wind, wind. 64 so far here today; set to hit around 71 then drop 30 degrees overnight. Thankfully no freeze/frost forecast, which makes me happy since the kiwi and grapes have been doing so wonderfully since the transplant.

Today will be spent with me wallowing in misery because I have no self-control and made/ate homemade pizza rolls last night. Gluten is not my friend, gluten is not my friend. Maybe if I type it out enough it will sink in to my stubborn self. *IF* the damage wears off quickly, I might do something productive; if not, I'll spend the day bemoaning bad choices and window shopping online for the new house.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, cow is milked, butter is churning, cheese is started for dinner tonight, dh has had his shot and currently yelling at the news on tv, gma (88 and has alzheimers) is up, dressed, sitting with coffee, which she didn't throw at me this morning, grandkids have started reading for school, biscuits are in the oven, guess now I can start my day. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Wild rain storms last night and now they are trying to tell us it might snow! Well,it is the full moon tomorrow...Blood Moon actually...and I always expect colder weather at the full moon in the spring. Many are the April blizzards we had in MI. Will bring all my potted hostas in ghouse and cover up the ones that are up a few inches. Plums just past blooming and apples not there yet so shouldn't affect our fruit.

Went to son's yesterday to plant the Christmas fruit trees. Talk about soil envy...they bought a small homestead and the old gentleman had been a gardener all his life. Son says he always admired his gardens as he drove by to work. I can see why....we dug holes and planted 5 trees in less than 1/2 hour....at our rocky ridge that would have been 5 days! We'd brought our Mantis with us since that is what we generally use to dig holes. Talk about luscious soil. Two quick passes with the Mantis and had a strawberry bed ready to plant. Will be a blessing for their plans to garden extensively for canning/freezing. They have two fenced plots. Think more and more that they stumbled into the perfect homestead if there is such a thing. Poor DIL living on reports from the farm on her deployment to Gautemala. 

Got my beehives ready to go...bees come the 3oth and the UPS driver says he'll met us early at his first stop us so we don't have to drive to the center. Usually we are last on his route. Shipping as much as the bees. Good grief. Lg. order onions due in this week but Pa got garden # l worked up and past this bip in the weather is is supposed to get nice. Our last frost date here is end of April but I usually hold back half my tender plants until mid-May anyhow.

Glad to see Call the Midwife back on PBS. And now a new season of Deadliest Catch....Pa says I'll watch anything about Alaska. Oh, and new season of Below Zero. And baseball plus the hockey playoffs. Good grief, I sound like a tv junky. Do like to watch a few shows in the evening while I knit or work on a quilt. If my hands aren't busy I feel slothful!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cronin.....what kind of cow do you have? I love jerseys!!!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Lindamarie, we have a brown swiss. I really want a jersey just for the cream, but Olivia makes the best cheese.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Put one of our preps to use at 2:00 a.m. -- hung a new sump pump. The old one had vibrated off the discharge pipe and was sitting in the bottom of the sump pit running and running and was hotter than a pistol. It was a fluke that I checked it. My sister posted on Facebook that she'd had a sump emergency and our nephew had come to her rescue. I then thought I'd better check ours. Yup it needed fixed. 

Whenever we replace a sump pump, we immediately buy and plumb a new one so changing is simple. Unplug the old, undo one clamp, remove old, replace with new using same clamp and plug in -- good to go. In this case the old one is practically new (unless it burned itself out running for who knows how long) so we might not have to buy a replacement. With the drought the pump has hardly run in two or three years.

We learned shortly after we moved in this house that the sump is the most imporant item. We had to replace our furnace after an electrical outage of 4 days during heavy rains. Its so important that we learned to have a replacement ready to go at all times. The last time we replaced it we caught that it wasn't working immediately and by the time we did our quick swap out we were in ankle deep water. This time there wasn't any water to deal with. 

The sump is so important that we bought a whole house generator primarily to be sure the sump has power at all times whether we're home or not.

Now I've got to be sure dh doesn't put off fixing the pump we pulled and/or buying and plumbing a replacement.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

crobin.....funny, the next jersey I get I plan on naming her Olivia.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

70 degrees...woot woot!

stuck in the house though....canned 7q milk, chunked up and froze a shank ham (still on sale this week!!) hoed out DD bedroom...stealing/hoarding AGAIN 

Did laundry and dishes....pasta cooked and cooling for pasta salad for hubby's lunch will make some redbeans and rice with summer sausage later (free expired summer sausage from food pantry)

Hillary pigness goes to butcher Sat. 

Going to use our old (kids) car no longer road worthy for a greenhouse...hoping for some container zukes and cukes early this way...

I made corn cob jelly a few times...its wonderful!!! I add a smidge of cinnamon to mine.
The corn I canned from our garden is so "fresh" tasting compared to store canned corn.

Getting low on canned carrots.....


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Our high today was 60 deg f @ 12:05 am. 

My seedlings are covered for the night (peppers) and they'll have to be covered again tomorrow night too I'm thinking.

Canned 7 pints of navy beans yesterday & 7 pints of pintos today. I'll likely can more tomorrow. Maybe some quarts of chili beans (red beans seasoned for chili) or pints of black beans. I love eating cooked dry beans. They taste much better than the ones you buy in the store. One of my pints didn't seal today so I used them in Fema Camp Taco's (a video I found on youtube) as re-fried beans. OMG were them some yummy beans! Oh, the Taco's were good too! 

Here's the vid for those, for anyone interested.

[YOUTUBE]QrrfZbGJQuU[/YOUTUBE]

Other than the "projects" we completed weekend before last, we haven't gotten much else done around the homestead.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, we're under a freeze warning after all. So in came the kiwi, grapes and reacquired lavender. The blackberries (though still whippy) are showing no signs of buds, so they've been left out to brave the next two nights on their own.

Tomorrow DH has class all day so I get to pretty well just hang out in jammies and do nada. Today's laziness was a sort of bust with him prodding me to "do something" so I kind of meandered around doing nothing important. There's NOTHING for me to do. I can't pack anything else, we're already at the minimum. I did put a turkey in brine...that's something, right?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi C-Nichols!

We had to bring in all citrus trees and tropicals. I am so glad, I drug my feet on getting the garden started this year.

The guy behind me, has been down on his knees for 2 days covering tomatoes and peppers.

It is chilly! 32F right now and will drop......Good news....the winds are supposed to lighten up.

Washed a few more jars of corn and removed the bands.

I picked up 20 pks of canning lid flats. I really didn't need them, but I had a coupon at ACE! I have already noticed, there are fewer and fewer on the shelves.

Feed order came last night, we stayed up and got it stored.

mpllow - I just canned up 20lbs of carrots. 

I have cabbage, I really need to get into the crocks.....It is hovering in the fridge. Picked it up cheap for St. Patrick's day

Work is still crazy. I do wish it would settle down.

Have a good day, all.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ahhhh....feels like we're back "home" in Germany this morning. A balmy 36 degrees with snow falling. Only sticking to the grass and porch rails thus far.

Not a plan in the world for today other than to sit back and watch my FB feed blow up with local friends bemoaning the weather. They give me a good giggle. I might actually sit a read a good bit of the day, have dozens of books on the Kindle (which DH generously left unpacked) that I've been meaning to read.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

good morning. I really getting tired of winter :flame: 

tdd...like you, I'm glad I don't have anything in the ground yet. Lots started and in pots and trays, using the cold frame. Easier to bring them in than to get them covered in the garden.

chicks are nice and cozy next to the woodstove. Its been a few years since we've had animals, and it sure feels good to have them back. They help to keep me busy, and they don't mind if I cry. 

court was yesterday. Gotta say that seeing your child in cuffs and shackles would bring any parent to tears. DD was officially sentenced, 2-20 years. She was caught with 4 pills. Sil still up in the air, but out on bond. My heart is broken into many millions of pieces. I think it will be sometime before yesterday will be blurred. 

so once again, pull up the muck boots. Life still goes on. Dh was hurting also, but the man did everything he could to hold me up. I swear he's the best thing Castro ever let leave.

so, we went to the library and got lots of books, he took me to the thrift stores and even to an antique store. He took me to the coffee shop. Then we went to krogers. I was actually doing pretty good till I got to Kroger.

if prices keep going up, we all better learn to start foraging more, raising a garden and some animals. Gas was up again also, 3.80.

I think this is a small peek at what the coming months are going to bring.

well off to the coffee pot. Its freezing and snow is starting. I think I'll spend some time at the treadle. I had packed a pair of shoes to Chang into from my boots yesterday before going into court. Forgot all about them. So there I was in my nice skirt and blouse and a pair of farm boots. How sad is that. At least I didn't have cow poop on them. I stayed in those dang boots and skirt the whole time we were in town. I told dh they're comfortable and remind me of home. Home was definitely where I wanted to be.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

And a late good morning to everyone!

DBF politely told me to take it easy & rest my back today after I bent over to feed our cat & he had to help me back up. Boy it isn't any fun getting old. 

I have degenerative bone disease which means I break easy -- 3 surgeries & over 20 fractures. I just had an MRI & was told at 40 I basically have the back of a 60-year-old woman. 

I don't let it slow me down & it drives my family crazy. They try treating me like a China doll & I act like I am bullet-proof. My DD has become my protector. She'd have kittens if she saw some of things I do when she isn't here. ;-)

I got more done yesterday. Than I had planned so I feel better about taking it easy today. We have a dusting of snow here but we knew it was coming so this weekend is when we plan to start the early things in the garden. 

My cabbage, broccoli & cauliflower are all up & looking great, but still not a single pepper or tomato. I need to check my journal to make sure, but I am thinking it is just past 3 weeks since I started them. I am using a heating pad under them for heat & a lantern as my light/heat source. Not sure what I have done wrong or if it is to late to replant them. All my years of gardening & canning I have never started my own plants. Any advice?

LM - You are still in my prayers. Animals are a great distraction from troubles. When I had my chicken, I use to go sit with them all the time. It was my time to "get away" from whatever was going on. I even kept a deflated red balloon in there that I gave my chickens to play with while I watch. They played a version of "King of the Hill" with it. That always made me laugh. One year an uncle asked to buy some pullets off me. A couple weeks later he stopped by & asked what I did to my chickens. In all his years those where the friendliest he'd ever seen. lol


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh had a doctor's appointment so we went to town today. Went to Walmart, Hobby Lobby, Target, Aldis and Fareway. I did a fairly good job of sticking to my lists. I did buy 1Â½ yards of fabric on sale that weren't on the list! Grocery prices are going crazy and the ads lately haven't been that great. Target had frozen turkey breast for 99Â¢ a pound, but were out and no rain check so the only thing I got was a dozen eggs for 99Â¢ and used my gift card so -0- out of pocket. At Aldis I got 2 hams for $1.19 per pound. One went straight into the freezer. At Fareway I got 4 chicken breasts with a rain check and #5 Gold Medal flour for 72Â¢ (on sale plus coupon). I didn't need flour but at that price I added it to my pantry. I had $6.83 left on my Hobby Lobby gift card plus the 40% off coupon so ended up spending only $3.22 for 2 yards of fabric. Best bargain of the day -- I stopped at the library and checked out 8 magazines and 16 books.

I bought another bag of seed potatoes which makes 3 bags. One each of Red Pontiac, Norland (red) and Kennebec. Next week I hope to get them cut and the week after that planted. I have not been in the garden yet this year as its been too dry, too cold, too windy and now probably too wet and too cold. I long for a nice quiet warm sunny day. 

Last week I cleaned up the branches, sticks and the neighbor's trash from the yard. After the wind, rain and snow over the weekend, it all needs doing again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

New faces and old friends...I LOVE this forum, and especially this thread!

I had an awesome visit with my aunt last week, and stopped at my brother's on the way down the hill for a quick visit with him and my sis in law, too. Got the family history info in the mail to my cousin across the mountains, too. 

Saturday's garage saling was a blast - it was mixed clouds and sun, so every time we rolled the windows up we roasted, put them down and we froze.  I found some goodies - a 7 gallon chicken waterer for $15 (these are about $70 new) and an 8x10 Coleman tent for $10 at one sale, 2 sets of wooden slat shelves for $15, a travel crib for Guppy for $10, a Foodsaver with all the accessories for $5 (yes, $5!), a hand sickle for .50 and scythe blade for $1, a nearly full bundle of 3 tab shingles for $2, and 3 gas cans for $1 each. I also found a really nice backpack for .50, which I think I'm going to put my GHB contents in, 5 dresses and a swimsuit for Guppy for .50 each, 6 big rolls of Christmas wrap for .50 each, a big bag of dahlia tubers for 3.25, and a D handle for one of my handleless tools for $1. I'm sure I've forgetting something, but I spent under $75, plus gas and was tickled with what I found.

Then I treated my bff to her bd lunch - pizza, and we hit Goodwill, where I found another life jacket for Guppy, one with the flap behind her head like we used at Great Wolf Lodge (3.99), another pool ladder for 7.99, and a few books, plus a Christmas present to put aside for the Gupster. I was hoping to find a gift for her middle sister, who has a bd coming up in about 3 weeks, but no luck yet. 

We did a little shopping at Wal-Mart and Winco, and were ready to head for my house when my brakes went out on the driver's side front. :Bawling: I called to see if Jon could pick us up and take all the stuff we'd bought all day home. Luckily, he was in town helping their roommate pick up her new bike, so in 20 minutes or so, he was loading us up. He said it looked like I lost the brake shoe on that wheel, put a groove in the rotor and all. I left my poor Sport in the Winco parking lot - need to head into town and arrange to have her towed to Les Schwab. I have the rotor for it, but will need the rest of the parts, plus the labor, of course. It put a bit of a damper on the day, but I refused to let it totally spoil things! I got to see my grands when we dropped off their roommate, and Guppy rode along to my house. Jon teased me about my shipping container - told me it would make it easier to clean out my house when I die...silly boy....I'm gonna live forever. 

I've been continuing to work on clearing out the back bedroom, moving most everything to storage. I moved one of the new wooden shelf units into the closet in that room and moved all the gallon cans of paint onto it. I think I'll use the other one to hold my lights and seed trays. I'm nearly done with the clearing out - just need to find a bed frame and headboard for my old queen bed, and get the room painted. I'm working on mixing some of my paint up into a nice color for that room, as well as the rest of the house and the inside and outside of the shipping container, too. I see a lot of painting in my near future. 

Supposed to start raining tonight and most of the coming week, so I guess I'll be concentrating on inside jobs. I'd rather be outside in the sunshine!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Goodness MGM...you sure got some good deals! Hope to be as lucky once yardsale season hits full swing here.

I did nothing but prep some of the stuff ahead (what I could) for tomorrow's meal. Putting the turkey in the oven tonight before bed and letting it slow cook all night.

Counting down to bedtime for the kiddos right now...doing nothing today sure did make me tired!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Linda, I'm sure no one noticed your farm boots, and if they did, to heck with it! You had a right to have your mind on other things. When will they decide exactly how long your dd will be in jail? I have to say, when my dd was in jail, for almost half a year, it did get her off meth. She did well for three years after getting out. Just couldn't stay away from her old 'friends'. I hope your dd does better and takes this opportunity to change her life for the better. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers, all of you. 

Great deals, MGM! You seem to find them on every trip! They're not frivolous things, they're things you NEED!

Waiting on my doe to kid, she's looking like she has a herd in there, so they're most likely all tangled up and going to be a mess getting them out. Sure wish she'd get on with it so I could sleep a whole night! 

Saw a news report on the price of beef going up and it showcased a butcher shop where the prices on the meet were $30 and $40 per pound! They never did say where that was, but holy cow. Thinking of getting some chicks and joining your club, Linda! It's nice enough weather that I'd feel safe gettnig them now.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We are in the mid 40's this morning.....Hopefully, freezes are now done for the year.

Still working on washing jars of corn and putting them away.:bored: I detest this part of canning.

Work remains tense..... More changes are happening. Trying just to keep my head down and get thru it. 

Well, I'm off. Need to check the grocery ads and get ready for the office.

LM - I don't care if anyone notices my farm boots. Heck, I grew up in Cowtown, TX.

Have the most wonderful day!


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

LM - Glad you wore your farm boots to court. They are part of who you are and better than wearing a black & a blue shoe! Give that DH of yours a hug from all if us here for being there for you. You are blessed to have such a supportive man in your life. 

MGM - You have been missed! What great deals. I can't wait for yard sale/auction season to be in full swing here. Keep checking the paper. :-/

TDD - I hope things at work settle down soon for you. You seem too busy to have to be dealing with that on top of everything else. Good luck. 

EVERYONE ELSE - My memory is bad so apologize if I don't mention you all by name. Still learning everyone here. You all have been busy. {{pat on the back}}

The house I'd chilly this morning which makes it difficult to get the blood flowing. Wish I already had my wood cook stove. That's my late summer purchase. Spent yesterday going through sales flyers. Going to take advantage of Easter sales to add to my food stock pile. Ham is on sale so going to get a few to freeze now to can later. 

DBF is off for GF so if weather cooperates we are working in the gardens this weekend. I have my bins & potatoes to plant on Friday. Oh yes!!!! I have a few tomato plants up!!! {{doing my happy dance}}

Transplanting my baby cabbage plants from their egg cartons over to peat pots today. I planted 2 seeds in each spot & they all came up. I don't have the heart to pull one so I am just going to transplant them to their own pots. They are both too cute to choose. ;-)

Well off to my work. Have an awesome day everyone & God bless!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

LM farm boots rock! Everybody is wearing them these days. Hang in there, i know it is hard. Oldest son, who lives and works with us on the homestead is all mad and worked up because dh and i are going to other ds's wedding and will be gone for four days. Haven't seen him or our daughter in about 6 months and need a break.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We knew we'd moved to the right place when we went to the bank and saw all the ranchers in their overalls and muddy boots! Folks even wear their best bib overalls to funerals. No pretensions here.

Woke up to 25 but will be last day of this. Made 50 yesterday and already sunny and 45 so a good day to work in the yard. Supposed to be in 60's. We have just about the entire wood mountain cleaned up. I've collected all the pieces of bark and mulched my 30" of grapevines. Looks good and less weed wacking for me to do. Should get that finished today and then Pa can work up that garden. Flat of beets ready to go in. We get so much done when son and step grandson come. Still transplanting tomato and petunias.

Happy news for son as his wife got fab job finally. Selling cars for top dealer in MO. That gal...hehe--her nickname is Gal--could sell ice to Eskimos. Got the personality for sales. My hermit personality could never sell cars.

Other son called all excited...getting to take 2 week tour to Gautemala...will be assistant to his medic wife actually!!! So babysitting the granddog again. Leaves Sat. When they get back they are going back to Japan for the third time. They just really like it there. Going to pick up custom made sword he ordered on last trip. First I'd ever heard of that. He can be so close-mouthed!!

You all can still get another frost this year before planting is safe...usually comes around the full moon. In fact, was checking on the Lyris meteor shower dates and noticed that Countryside Almanac predicted freeze for april 15th. I usually only put 1/2 of my tender plants before that date in May. Snow May 5th last year....keeping a little notebook of what I plant and the weather has proven handy.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

seems my boots weren't proper foot wear from the looks I got. Maybe they didnt approve of boots with the skirt. If I remember granny clampet always wore boots with her dresses. Its not like I had hay sticking out of hair and I didnt wear my apron. Maybe I should make a carharrt skirt. 

thanks all for giving me something to smile about. I definitely know that I belong on this land and the mountain.

I could have really thrown them for a loop and came to court dressed like I used to in new York. Heels, hose, designer clothes and purse.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not too much on the prep front going on here. Of course the seedling are growing, but they don't need anything from me right now  Our Club had it's Wild Game Dinner last weekend, we signed up to cook one of the turkeys. So Monday I stewed down the carcass and made broth and canned it. Jars are still sitting on the counter needing cleaned, but that's 7 more qts of high quality broth. Too bad it will taste like turkey :yuck:

Sunday I took my CCW class. I came home full of energy, that didn't last long, lol. I was dragging butt withing an hour. Spent Monday on the couch - Monday's seem to be my worst day. It's Wednesday and I'm feeling like me again.

Next week is the Homeschool conference and NRA convention...we are doing both! So, today I'm going to drop my son off at biology then my girl and I are going shopping.....she's hit the age where she is growing out of everything and her shape is changing! She no longer looks like my baby girl!!! Shoes first, for both of us! I haven't had tennis shoes in a while, the soles of my boots cracked. I haven't had time to find the "right" epoxy to fix them, so I just buy some tennies to get me through conference and beyond. She's outgrown almost all her shoes....only buying tennies today. Then the hard part....finding her some shorts/capris. Goodwill was very good to up last week when we had a shirt crisis, found what we needed for her quick and easy - hope our luck holds out today!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its been a crazy day for me so far. Finished sewing my apron and 6 baby bibs. Remodeled another apron removing the bib. Its denim so I'm going to call it my gardening apron as will be handy to carry whatever I'm picking. After sewing I ran the vacuum on carpeting and mopped the office/sewing room. Then I went to the basement to walk on the treadmill, but first got side tracked and painted blackboard paint on 4 new buckets. When I finished with the treadmill dh needed my help putting the wheel barrow back together. I've accomplished a lot but its all so scattered and inconsistent I don't feel like I've accomplished anything!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen...i think I found a nugget or about 12 of them. When it happened I thought of you and then I love Lucy.

I'm trying so hard to keep myself busy and dh is trying to do the same. Well, I decided it was time to give the chicks new bedding. My chicks are different ages. 8 of them are about 4 weeks old and 4 are just over a week. They are in separate totes. I told dh I was putting the bigger ones in with the smaller ones while I cleaned their tote. I told him to either put the netting on the tote or watch them cause they will fly out. Ricky says no problem. I'm outside dumping old bedding and hear him talking, thought he was on the phone. The man hates the phone. 

he was yelling at the chicks. They got out. He's trying to catch the ones out and another gets out. At least it brought a laugh. Nothing like two people trying to catch chicks in the house. 

he also asked me what I was eating. I made him hamburgers. I told him I made veggie burgers, told him what I put in them. His reply, so, you cooked the compost bucket.

awoke to 22 degrees this morning and snow on the ground. What is up with the weather? We barely got above 36 today.

when we went out after the hearing, we did pick
up some things at the thrift store. I was to embarrassed to mention it. What kind of parent buys something after that. Dh told me not to be like that. Our life has to go on. So anyway our find...a 10 piece duralex set of bowls for $5.00.
I checked on amazon and they list for about 55.00. I still feel guilty.

seedlings are in the living room, they are doing great. Would like to get my potatoes and onions in, but don't really want to use a snow shovel to do it.

have a visit tomorrow, I think I'm going to wear my farm boots, they give me comfort.

you guys are great, you've been there for me thru all of this. Thank you from the bottom of my heart and my farm boots.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

shhhhh....
I snuck in 6 more chicks this afternoon....the other six are 4.5 weeks old and fully feathered....so out with them...3 bantams this time (pray for hens!!!!) and 3 more tints.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow....just do what I did. I told dh that he kept miss counting. I told him I would never get more chicks than you said I could. But don't worry, I'll keep your chicks a secret. 

my girlfriend wants to take me to a livestock auction on Friday. Wonder what I could sneak home.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

JMJ everything is going to pot this afternoon....If murder were legal I'd have added it to my done list this afternoon....goats broke thru the fence (twice), DH new phone is a piece of crap and straightalk is a rip off....to the tune of $230, his boss is mad because his phone was not working correctly---walmart refuses to make good on it...son had to have chest xrays at hospital near school and only had motorcycle to ride at 32degrees....he's fine but why xrays? has he been exposed to something ?? says its job related????

DD is having a bad RAD behavior spell...DH says he's sick of her BS....(I'm thinking you ought to be in my shoes pal....peeing and pooing herself at 12 and letting the dog eat and then throw up her underwear---twice this week) sorry TMI

Peace and order...........PLEASE!

Somebody slap me!

Oh and the power went out in the storm last night and now the TV is not turning on for more than 4 sec.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow.....deep deep deep breath. Lots of hugs.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Mercy mpillow...I would have snapped already!

Woke up around 2:30 this morning, after having a random weird dream about volcanoes erupting, to smoke and a nasty burning electrical smell. Searched for 20 minutes before I found the source...the "new" fridge. Yay me...middle of the night shuffle to get everything out (oh, btw...I had just gone grocery shopping) and in coolers. Called the landlord and got the whole "well I don't know if we can get to it today" bit, got ugly in my sarcastic make you feel an inch tall way and got a usable fridge delivered before the ice melted. This is the third "new" appliance to go bad since we moved in 9mths ago. First the "new" washer and dryer (stacked one piece deal) went out THE DAY WE MOVED IN...then the microwave blew in October (still not replaced but no big deal since we apparently don't use it often, lol) and now the fridge. This next month just cannot go by fast enough.

I'm just plain old worn out from the rough sleep over the past week (vivid, sometimes scary, seem so real dreams) but can't manage to go to sleep easy (weird for me) and don't sleep long when I finally do. Tonight I will be going on a date with my old friend Valerian in hopes of actually staying asleep for more than 2 hours.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*mpillow*, I feel your pain! My youngest wasn't/isn't RAD, but her ODD/ADD/Asperger's/depression issues all make me able to relate. No slaps from me, no sirree! Sending hugs and peace your way. :grouphug:
*LM*, you have nothing to feel guilty about for shopping after your dd's court date. You have to have a life, and you probably really needed to unwind after all that drama and emotion. And I'm adding my approval to your boots. Who cares what anyone else thought anyway?!

I gave myself the day off today - it was raining, and I didn't do anything, but watch TV and play on the internet. Found a couple good documentaries on Aljazeera America, one that Angie would love, on tiny houses. It was called "Tiny: Living Small", and it may be on the website for the channel. I also watched the first episode of "Borderland", a 4 part series on illegal immigration on the US-Mexico border. Looks interesting, but seems to be leaning liberal, I think.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jess, we were posting at the same time. Wow...for that many appliances to go bad, I'd almost bet there is a wiring problem in your house.  Thank goodness you're almost out of there!

I hear ya on the sleep problem...I used to be able to drop off so easily, and now I can lie awake for an entire night no matter how tired I am.:hair


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

LM, I understand your feelings of guilt! When my dd is basically homeless, hopping from friend to friend, no job or money and doing nothing to remedy that. I feel guilty being able to go to the store, take Mama to bingo, etc. BUT then I remember that she made the choices that got her where she is and keep her there. I did not. I still hate to see her like that, but have to go on with our lives, too. Trying to set a good example for her, not that it does any good! You hang in there. Thanks for the laughs, too. I could just picture the chick adventure!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I will be leaving at 1130 to start the drive for a visit, need to be there at 230 to check in. They actually told me nit to wear orange. Okay.

anyway, dh will be staying home and will be in chick duty. I love the man. He basically said I can have whatever animals I want as long as I take care of them. He does help with all the building of pens, etc. He'll gather eggs and has milked on occasion. He draws the line at butchering. Anyway, can't wait to see him, the chicks and the house when I get home.

MGM....im hoping when we finally get warm weather, I'll be able to get to yard sales and get some good finds. You definitely get the best deals!!!! I'm impressed. 

dh was on eBay last night bidding on a food saver and looking for an Excalibur. The Craigslist offerings are not great in my area.

hoping to get some of my root crops in this weekend. At least its sunny today and almost 40 degrees.

well off to start getting ready. I've got to find the perfect prairie skirt, non orange, to go with my boots. Will check back in later. I might even stop by the feed store on my way back and treat myself. 

Jan....you're right. Our dds didn't really think about what they were doing to us, the sleepless nights, wondering if they were dead ir alive. I think that's part of the reason dh won't go see her right now. He says she's still pulling my strings and she needs to realize what her actions have caused. She had to serve a minimum of 2 years, max is 20.

hugs everyone, see you later.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gosh -- {{HUGS TO EVERYONE}}

It seems everyone has their own struggles in life. When dealing with my own, I tell myself the there is someone else out there that has it worse off than I do, so I keep my chin up & keep marching on. You never know what may be right around the corner. 

Somedays this is much easier than others. And when it involves your children or parents, it makes it much more difficult.

I feel for all of you and wish there was more I could do to help. 

Everyone of you are always in my prayers.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Well it has taken me a couple of days but I have finally read through everyone's posts from this month! I had my back surgery on 4/1 and just this week my mind has gotten back to normal or as close to normal as it ever was!! 

I've talked to people on the phone this week and have had to tell them that if they talked to me that first week that I have no recollection of the call! Apparently, I told my aunt that I would be one of the people that was responsible for some museum donations of my Grandmama's but I remember nothing of it! I was looking at my pill bottles the other day and told DH that I was glad I didn't take the recommended doses of the pain killers. He said "What are you talking about? Every 4 hours, you were asking where are my pills??"!!! I haven't taken a steady dose of them since 4/5 but it has taken a long time to feel normal.

As I read through this month's postings, I made some notes:

Ann - if you haven't gotten rid of all the old photos, you might want to think about selling them. Folks use them for crafts. Also, on your recommendation, I ordered a copy of 10-20-30 Sewing for $4. I like to sew but it always takes me so long. Hoping this book will have some time saving tips. Thanks!

Mutti - I love "Life Below Zero" too! Esp the woman that lives by herself on the airfield!

MGM - we may have some relatives in common! My ancestor Captain Thomas Graves arrived in Jamestown in 1608. He went back and forth to England several times before finally settling there. Also, in addition to your fish oil, you might want to try flaxseed oil pills for your joints.

Jessie - forsythia is super easy to transplant! You can dig up small pieces with the roots or you can get it to root by weighing down branches under a bit of dirt. The day that you didn't do anything except a turkey, I would have called that a "puttering" day. If you had done absolutely nothing, that would have been a "piddling" day!! 

mpillow - we did foster care for kids with mental health issues. As our buddy Bill would say, I feel your pain!!

linda - double and triple hugs to you and your hubby!! Think of your boots as Dorothy's red shoes!!

Welcome to all the new folks!!

I am on light duty for about another 6 weeks. Limited bending, twisting, and no lifting over 5 pounds. Boy it is hard not to get outside and dig in the dirt!! I did help DH last weekend by holding open the leaf bags for him. I've got tomato, pepper, and marigold seeds started and have transplanted most of those into pots. I've managed to take some things out to dry on the clothesline but I have to make multiple trips in order not to carry too much weight. I've been walking and have gotten up to a 3/4 mile stretch with a total of about 2 1/2 miles a day. That's about double what I could do before surgery! I've had a couple days when I have overdone and had to take a pill but overall I am so much better!!

It's so wonderful to read about everyone's activities!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

LM I'm surprised you are going to visit your dd so soon. I'm betting that the visit will end with her guilting you into tears. I also imagine she will have a list of demands for you to fulfill. 

When my oldest dd went off to college we were advised not to call or visit for a month. When my youngest went to drug treatment we were not allowed visits for 2 weeks and she was just 14 or 15 at the time.

I'm thinking your dd (and you) might be much better off without visiting for a couple months. You need time to heal and she needs time to adjust and let it sink in that she's not going to walk away from consequences this time.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Dropping in real quick to say Yay Cindy! Glad you're doing so well and please do take it easy for a bit longer!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

another Yay Cindy!

Buying a new tv today:boring: I could care less but DH wants it...state income tax refund check will cover it, the phone is working again, and I got 7q more of milk done.

Looking at kmart.com canning jars...shop rewards free 90 day "free ship" program plus points gotten thru emails/shopping looks worthy of my time....plus swagbucks shop and earn ===almost half price.

my order was $50.68 plus 1.99 tax minus $14.50 points = $38.17 plus $15 in points for next trip and 101 swagbucks shop and earn ($1.01)...sale price was $18 off


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Linda, I'll be thinking of you on your visit. My dd used to ask me to put money on her account so she wouldn't have to eat the 'terrible food' they served, etc. Then there's the phone system. No collect calls, you had to put money on an account, of which the company took 6.50 right off the top for service fee. It would break my heart to see all the elderly people coming in to put money on a child or grandchild's account at the jail! Probably took a lot of their personal food money.

FINALLY got the last of the goat kids on the ground, all well and eating. I knew when DH went to do errands she'd kid. At least she was cooperative and let me assist without a lot of rodeo action. Had to take a long nap this afternoon!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I was just reading and trying to catch up and everybody has been so busy!

We're still trying to get the garden ready for planting. The tractor has messed up and we're waiting for the right parts to fix it. Dh had ordered some off ebay but they were the wrong ones and he has to order again. I told him to take the old ones off and make sure they are right this time.

My mama hen has hatched the first set of chicks for this year. They are some of the most gorgeous chicks we've had here. 5 are black but 2 are brown and 1 is yellow. I actually got to see one hatching while I went out to check on her and then bring her food and water for the babies. She had been sitting for what seemed like forever. 

We patched the coop pen so that we'll be ready to keep the chickens penned when everybody starts planting. They've enjoyed the fall/winter/spring loose and will all get cranky when we have to keep them in the pen for the gardening season.

My plants are doing okay that we started. I'm having pepper germination issues and had to restart those. I'm hoping they pop up this time!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When my ds was in federal prison, phone calls were over $10 upfront above the cost of the call. We occasionally deposited $20 to his personal account, but not often because we knew it would go for cigarettes and I object to helping kill him. My mother saved all gift money ds would have received while he was in prison and used the money to buy him clothing when he got out. I figured that since ds had worked so hard to get into prison he should get to enjoy the whole process without any cushioning. He's been out and clean for 10 years now and had a strong determination never to go back.

Its 60 and windy today. I'm going outside shortly to pick up sticks and trash. Then, if dh is willing, I'm going to leave my car out and spread cardboard on the garage floor to spread out the seed potatoes after cutting them. Good Friday is seldom a good day to plant in this area, but hopefully I can get potatoes planted within the next two weeks.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Gorgeous weekend ahead here....and I'm wishing that we were already at the new place so I could be digging into the blank slate of a yard. Instead we'll be hanging out here, enjoying the weekend as best we can. Pretty sure the KOA cabin across the street is rented for the weekend (cleaners are over there working today) which means the usual noisy, drunken 2a.m. shouting matches will occur. Sigh.

Oh well, just a little longer (I keep telling myself that) and we'll be settling in and working on getting out little urban (well, small town) homestead in order.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> . My mother saved all gift money ds would have received while he was in prison and used the money to buy him clothing when he got out.


Love that idea!

Jessiemeredith....maybe, just maybe you get a family having a nice holiday weekend out in that cabin.

Had lots of plans for today, weather's great.....but that sneaky wall hit me after lunch. Hoping if I "obey" it for a few hours I can get off my behind and acomplish something tonight.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh called to see if sports shop had received any 22LR and they had so we made a quick trip to town for ammo. They limit to 3 boxes, but with the two of us that was 6 boxes. Unbelievably expensive -- $6.99 a box. Its getting almost impossible to even find any 22LR so I guess its like the meat counter, either pay up or do without. I've been wanting to go back to the range to practice but couldn't until found more ammo. The last time I went I was shooting old ammo that cost less than $1 a box. Somehow I doubt the more expensive ammo will help me be better at hitting the target.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.
Let me join in the "YAY CINDY" group!
Been super busy at work and ......here. 
Weather has turned nice and the winds have simmered down. YES!!!

I am repotting tomatoes... hardening off after that. Have 360 to repot.

I bought 2 cases of TEXAS (HONDO) Green Beans from Sprout's. 60lbs. So, I am working on that most of the time...

So, really just checking in ..... grabbing my coffee and back to it!

Have the most wonderful day!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Hillary is on death row.....
She nearly maimed my son and I for life as she was a (female dog) to load....Every muscle in my body is quivering from the workout....but its done. BACON!

I'd like to rake today but I'm not sure I have any energy left for it.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

welcome back Cindy!!!!! 

mpillow.....i have a big scar on my right knee from pigs, had to have stitches inside and out. What a mess. Don't let Hillary get away with it.

I have a quick question, then will be back later.

dh is looking at getting me a food saver. I love my Ricky. Anyway we have no idea what kind, model, size etc. I never had one. So input please


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have had 3 diff vac sealers and all 3 broke...not a fan...

I have bumps, bruises, cuts, scrapes and rope burns this time....she did not want to leave her pen for nothing...not even blueberry pie!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LM...bear story
http://sidebar.cnn.com/2014/04/13/us/florida-bear-attack/?iref=obnetwork


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow.....im getting ready to take my daily walk in the woods. Thanks. I'll carry the gun and the iPod. Btw...i keep getting all this stuff from swagbucks, I kinda gave up, hubs told me to try again, I'm still lost.


I don't really want to talk about my visit much. It is a shame seeing all these moms and grandmas waiting to see a loved one. I really need to lose the guilt feeling, still using me from in jail. How sad is this. Dr told me I have ostepopenia, maybe that's why I have no backbone.

seedlings are in cold frame hardening off. If we get snow again in going to have a breakdown.

chicks are doing great, I played chick rodeo in the living room this morning, tried to get everything back to normal before hubby woke up. Its pretty funny when he starts talking in Spanish. As long as there's a smile after he's done talking, things are good. He speaks English, Spanish and French. When he starts speaking French I worry. I understand the Spanish because I speak Italian and they're close. 

cloudy and cool here, still running stoves. Dh is really supporting me in all the prepping and stocking up. He always did, but more so now. He keeps an eye out for canners, jars, buckets, hand tools, etc. He does leave the animal stuff up to me though. He knows that if we build an enclosure I will fill it.

I really think the man is worried about something. He told me to empty whatever was left in the savings. He wants nothing in the bank but bare minimum to cover any bills. He says it will benefit us more in supplies and what we need they sitting there waiting for the economy to fall.

well off for my walk, rifle and oldie music.

the Easter bunny better wear his hat and gloves.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Washed two loads and hung them outside. Kept having to go out and chase down stuff due to the @#%! wind. Three pins on a pair of sweat pants and they still got away. Stuff is dried, folded and put away. Not a stiff item in the bunch -- wind is a great fabric softener if nothing else.

Dh is out tilling the potato patch. He waited until I was watching my quilting show on PBS and then went out because I've asked him NOT to run the tiller. He's really not able and last year ran into difficulties. He asked ds to come and do it and when ds didn't out dh went. Hopefully he will not kill himself or wreck the tiller. We cut the seed potatoes this morning so should be able to plant midweek. 

Neighbor was out in his speedo when I was hanging clothes. Thank God there is a hedge between our properties and even not leafed out blocks the view. No man 55ish with a beer gut should wear a speedo!!!!!!!!!!! This guy is the talk of the town because he parades around in his speedo front yard and back for all to see. I'll be glad when the hedge is leafed out so I can't see him at all. His deck is a direct sight line from my kitchen window.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK then.... I have snapped and processed all but about 5lbs of green beans...my shoulders are officially on strike. They ache like crazy and I have a blister on my index finger. I'll finish snapping them in the morning.

So far I have 56 quarts of fresh green beans cooling on the counter.

There is 20 more pounds of carrots, I'll put up tomorrow, as well.

I have resolved to can as much vegetables, as I can get my hands on. Prices have sky rocketed... and continue to climb... I am waging a one woman push back!!

If I can save money on vegetables... that gives me more for meat and dairy........Anyhoo, I am telling myself that is what I am doing.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

tdd....just remember how much fun it is washing those jars after they have cooled.

I have an order placed at the wholesale produce place, on Tuesday I will be picking up 50 pounds of carrots for 19.00. Even though we plant a big garden, I'll still buy if I can get a good deal. Fruit and veggie prices are ridiculous. 

you're right, the more we can save on veggies the more for meat and dairy. 

Ann....isnt it still a little cool for Speedos? Thank goodness for your hedges.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It got up to 80 today, but this guy runs around in a speedo even when temps are in the 30's. I guess there's a reason he's on sex offender list!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER BUNNY!

lm - As I always declare...I hate washing those jars afterward!
I also have some of the same reservations your dh has....I'll talk about that later. I read something this week that gave me chills!

I slept in a bit this morning......I was so tired, it took a while to go to sleep.

I'm about to get back on the beans, but I MUST finish a cup of Coffee first!!

Mid 80's here, but a little sprinkling going on outside. Storms tonight. Yesterday was incredible.

Well gotta go.

Have a blessed Easter......."He is risen"



**************Later************

I finished the Green Beans.... That canner is decompressing as I type. I did 10lbs of carrots.....That was just enough to do two rows in the other canner. Still processing for about another 20 minutes. I am sooooooooooooo thankful, I have several canners. I'm not sure I could get it all done by myself otherwise.

If I get a second wind, I may finish the last 10 lbs of carrots.

I am just now getting to my second cuppa coffee. Finding my energy level is very low today. And, my shoulders are really fatigued. Could be... I wore my self out yesterday. That was a lot of bean snappage for one day! 

tdd....no matter what is on our to-do list, the coffee always comes first. LM - You ain't kidding!

Dh is sleeping in really late this morn.....it's only the two of us, also. praying all is quiet!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

happy Easter!!!

it was a brisk 47 here at 6:30 this morning. Since spring isn't coming, maybe we'll get summer.

tdd....no matter what is on our to-do list, the coffee always comes first.

spent yesterday readying more of the garden. We only have about 120 tomatoes. Chicks are growing quick. Dh keeps checking to make sure no rooster. Not in this batch.

I have kielbasa jars that I need to wash and put away. They keep getting moved to the back of the counter. 

bread dough is rising. Second pot of coffee brewing. Going to be just me and hubby today. We are hoping for a very peaceful day.

its Easter, a fresh start.

don't forget to eat the ears off the chocolate bunnies first.

may everyone have a wonderful blessed day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

A blessed Easter to all y'all!

*TDD*, Good Lord, girl, ya make me tired just thinking about all the canning you're doing! Keep up the good work - I think the day is coming when you're going to need every bit you can.
*LM, or should I just call you Luuucy!*, sending more hugs and thoughts your way. I do think you should not visit your dd for a few months, at least. *Ann* gives good advice, from experience, which is a very good teacher. I got a chuckle from your chick rodeo roundup - I've had the same fun. Once those chicks learn to fly out of their brooder box, life is an adventure!
*Cindy*, joining the "Yah, Cindy" gang! My bff had back surgery the 17th, and she is also doing well, but on the same lifting restrictions as you. It is good to see her able to walk upright and without pain. I bet you're feeling so much better, too. It would be cool to find out we are distant cousins! I'll have to compare ancestors with you. Haven't found a Graves yet, but it seems every thing I start working on a line, I find so much more. Except for one line on my mother's side, who came from Ireland in the early potato famine years, my family seems to have come to America in the colonial era. It's been really cool reading the stories about them.
*Jen*, how are you feeling? Sounds like you're listening to your body and resting when you need it - Keep that up!
*Ann*, I agree, there is no weather warm enough for a 50+yo, beer gut toting man in a Speedo!  :hysterical:
*Mutti*, add me to the list of Life Below Zero fans.  I like the Hailstone family best, I think. I wonder if Eric Salatin is related to the famous Salatin?
*Jan*, REALLY? You're just throwing out there that the last kids are on the ground, and you don't tell us how many she had and if she needed help to kid them out? You can't DO that, missy! We need some details here, lol!

Okay, that's it - I know I had things I wanted to reply to *others'* posts, but I haven't been on line for several days, and ya'll are all just too busy for me to keep up, lol!

I decided to bite the bullet and go back on my ADD meds. I haven't been getting much done since going off them, scatter-brained and no incentive to do a darn thing. I've been eating too much, exercising too little, and wasting whole days of good weather. Started them back up a few days ago, and I am definitely doing better.

Yesterday, I thawed out a ham to cook - looked at the date on the packaging and it was from Easter, 2009! Looks fine and is going in the oven in a bit...what struck me was the price per pound, .89. Wow, haven't seen those prices in a long while. I also have a couple chicken carcasses to put in the soup pot today, so I'll be doing a bit of broth canning tomorrow, I think.

Rainy day and cool yesterday, so I lit a fire in the stove and one under my bum, and got busy. I finally finished moving my spice and herb collection from plastic to glass. When I opened the door on the storage cabinet that held all my extra spices and could smell them, I knew I was losing potency with the aroma, so I now have them in glass jars with metal lids. Now I have 3 sacks of empty spice bottles to figure a use for. I can use a few for sprinkling seeds, etc. Any ideas? I do have a few more jars of onion powder, etc, that had drawn a bit of damp and were clumped, so I added dessicant to those jars and will try again today to get them into glass. I had a bunch of glass 4 oz baby formula bottles given to me by my older dd years ago, and found them a perfect size for small amounts of spices in the cupboard. Waste not, want not!

I had to dump out a lot of water buckets yesterday - growing green stuff in them, and I don't mean water cress! It's supposed to rain from Tuesday through the rest of the week, so they'll be refilled soon enough. I need to do laundry, and don't fancy washing clothes in algae-filled water!

While I was feeding the horse, I found 2 clutches of eggs amongst the bales - I set them aside for the incubators, after I replace the thermostat wafers. My hens may well go broody again, so I may place them under a momma instead.

I'm thinking about painting my kitchen cabinets and replacing my counter tops. I also have tiles to replace on my hearth, and a few other inside projects for the rainy days coming up. I've been watching HGTV, and looking at my kitchen, I've started noticing how shabby it's becoming. Time to do something about it, I think.

For today, though, it's beautiful outside, and I'm planning a *productive* day!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Easter blessings to everyone. We were blessed with a couple of very nice rain showers this a.m. It will take lots more to end the drought, but we give thanks for every drop we do get. We're having a quiet day at home although dd, her partner and maybe his 3 kids will be stopping by later. They stopped Friday evening with an Easter lily for me. His parents live in our town (or we live in theirs!) so we benefit in seeing them whenever they visit his parents and vice versa. 

Dh's tilling expedition has put him in a world of hurt. He can't stand completely upright and can barely walk. Makes me so mad -- he's going to end up in a wheelchair if he doesn't start using better judgment.

We have an older Snapper rider mower that we don't use so I'm thinking of offering it to one of our Pastor's sons in exchange for him doing our mowing, cleaning evespouts, etc. for the summer. He's helped us in the past and refused pay so I thought maybe this trade would work for both of us. Bonus would be getting the mower out of our garage! He was talking about starting a lawn mowing business a couple of years ago, but now has a job so don't know if this deal will interest him, but will ask. 

I have a few jars of very old canned carrots that I'm going to compost so I have the jars for this years canning. I want to do an inventory of home canned stuff so see just where I am and where I need to concentrate my efforts. I agree we all need to get very serious about our gardening, canning, and general shtf preps. I got my new All American canner and look forward to its trial run. That means I now have 3 canners so I'm thinking I should sell one.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Happy Easter to all! We had the son, his gf and her dd here yesterday, had hamburgers, salads and all the fixings as they wouldn't be able to drive down today as well. The dd needed parts for her car after a minor accident, so ds and dh took her to the salvage yard to get the parts, came home to have pizza and put the parts on before they all went home. It was nice to see them, but made for a long day for all. Since they live about 90 miles away, we don't see them much. 

MGM, Had to laugh. I was so tired and brain bruised by the time the second goat kidded. She had triplets, two does and a buckling. First was breech and needed help, the other two had one leg back and I helped a bit. Not much, and I guess she would have had them ok by herself, but we might have lost the breech one.

Planted two grapes, one blackberry and two blueberry bushes. Made a quick trip to the city to look for ham and found it all gone, at least the reasonably priced ones were gone. Will look for marked down more expensive ones eventually. 

I'm in agreement, we all need to can as much as we're able to, dehydrate, freeze and grow everything we have room, time and energy to do. Even if you don't eat it this year, you will the next. I know my dh is getting more serious about helping prepare growing areas without me asking. That's a first, so who knows? Maybe the instinct is there for a lot of us.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Mercy...you lot did entirely too much for a holiday weekend!

We were, of course, nice and lazy. Dyed eggs with the kids, let them hunt, argued over the amount of candy that is acceptable to eat in one day....the usual.

Tomorrow I get to get on the phone with the IRS again...two years and we're still fighting to get back the taxes they took out of DH's severance pay. DFAS says "not our problem" and the IRS says "we need a gazillion copies of all the copies that you've already sent us because there might be something in there that tells us how to do our job." The ugly monster that I've been tamping down is likely to rear her head tomorrow. Already have everything together to take to a tax advocate, letters written to reps (not that I expect that to help) and a nice little speech planned for the poor unfortunate soul that ends up on the other end of the line. Other than that, no plans until Wednesday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jan*, glad I gave you a chuckle. Triplets are wonderful, and especially with 2 doelings! :sing: Happy for you that the kidding went well. You know, in all the time I had goats, I never had a breech baby. Had tangled up kids, a few with the head or a front leg back, even a C-section, but never a breech.
*Ann*, I feel for your dh - I'm in some pain myself tonight. I hope you're able to make the deal with your pastor's son - it sounds like a win-win. :thumb:
*Jess*, I wouldn't want to be on the other end of that IRS call. So frustrating! They don't mess around when it comes to collecting money, but trying to get it back from them....:grumble: Sounds like you had fun this weekend, anyway. 

Okay, I'm in pain at the moment...I think I overdid the gardening. I'm happy with what I accomplished, though. The strawberry bed is weeded, and I put cardboard all over another raised bed that is full of grass - why does it grow so well in my garden beds and so poorly in my lawn?  I hope that by the time I can plant there, the grass will be killed. I need to add another layer of boards to that bed and fill it with compost. I also weeded the bed outside the kitchen nook window and planted dahlias there. Then I weeded the raised bed with my sage in it, and pruned the sage plants. I struck cuttings with the prunings, and if even half of them take, I'll have increased my sage bed substantially. There is plenty of room left in the bed - I'm thinking about digging my chives and a few other herbs and moving them there. All that digging, bending, stooping, scuffle hoe use, etc, has my hips screaming at me tonight, but it was so worth it!

Let's see, what else?  I cooked the chicken carcasses and have them in the fridge to cool so I can remove the fat. The ham is delicious, and I've already "deconstructed" it and put the pieces in the fridge to cool. I have a whole big Pyrex bowl full of broth from the rest of the chickens, so I'll either be canning the broth or making soup and creamed chicken tomorrow. I moved my horse to the lawn to mow it for me. I did a lot of picking up around the outside of the house, and brought in the wood from the downed tree, moved the air compressor to storage, cleaned, straightened and swept the patio, and brought in water. 

I guess I actually have a reason to be sore, lol. It was a good day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I think you are right. There is coming a day, when we will need all the food and provisions we have collected. I don't mind working hard on it. I just wish my body wouldn't rebel. LOL. 

I wanted to get yet another 30lbs... but, I knew I most likely could not make it thru 90 lbs. You have to know your limitations.

We got a little rain late yesterday. Storms later today. I am so glad we are getting a little precip. We are so very dry. The lakes are pitiful. 

Very busy at the office today, we got a project late Friday. so, I better get to it.

Have a very productive day!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

well last night I decided I am now now in survival mode. My own survival for my well being, sanity, health and marriage. DD called collect its an automatic 25.00 said no. I called her hubby and asked if he could put some money on her account so she could buy stamps, call her kids, etc. His mom called and let me a rude message on my voicemail. How dare I call and no money. I got ripped a new one, from sil mom. He goes to court may 9th. The girls are with sil and his parents. I got to see them for 20 minutes at a McDonalds on Thursday. I'm tired of begging, I'm tired of the whole sorry mess. I love my dgds but I'm 53, I'm not begging, not risking my marriage. The whole situation has bled dh and I dry emotionally, physically, and financially. There comes a time when you know you've been beat and worn down.that time came at 8:03 last night. I cried after not accepting her collect call, sil and his parents only call to buy to ask if we can buy diapers, etc. My spirit is broke. I'll always looking be the girls but dh and I have to move on. I feel like such a bad grandma


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

ok, dh is giving all of you ladies high fives. GE admires everyone of you for being honest and the courage it took for you to be tough when dealing with adult children and their problems. He never really reads what I post but we were discussing, rather heatedly our situation. I told him what you guys have been saying. He says good for you all. 

so its now time for me and my sanity to sink or swim. I want to swim. Why is this so hard. Hubby says its time to walk away, from it all and everyone. We'll always love dgds and be here, but he says enough is enough. DD, sil and sil's mother know they push my buttons. 

hubby is about ready to turn the phone off. You don't want to know how much money DD has gotten from us she she went in on April 4th, plus the time and gas to go visit.

so, my hubby commends all of you for being tough, and telling it like it is.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

LM - I've always said tough love is harder on the parents than the children (adult or minors). We were not allowed to see our ds's boys until we got a court order. When the oldest turned 15, he was allowed to refuse to visit so, of course, mom had him say he didn't want to visit. We continued to send birthday and Christmas cards and gifts but never heard a word from them. We didn't see them for over 10 years, but about 5 years ago the oldest contacted us and now both have resumed a relationship with us. 

Jessi - be careful not to say anything that could be construed as a threat when talking with the IRS -- they will charge you with a felony. My sister works for Social Security Disability and they are required to report any and all threats and charges are filed. You have my sympathy in dealing with the IRS -- I could tell stories!!

We had rain again this a.m. and its supposed to rain off and on the rest of the week. We won't be able to get into the garden for another week after the rain stops, but its so worth the wait. I guess there's a potential for severe weather midweek and I still haven't cleaned out my safe area.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, the call with the IRS went well. I explained, yet again, everything and asked the lady to please review the file and tell me exactly what it was they were wanting that we hadn't already sent. One piece of paper that was the same as a previous one we had sent in...just unbelievable. This time however I didn't let go as easily....got a fax number and sent it in. According to the lady, her supervisor and the "tech" in the case this should be the end of it and a refund SHOULD be on the way. We shall see.

LM~ Swim...don't let this drag you down anymore. There comes a time that it's just more prudent to walk away and let others wallow in their own mess; especially when cleaning up the mess puts you at risk. The dgd's will either grow up and understand or they won't...if not, that's another mess for cleaning that doesn't belong to you. As always, many hugs.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Mocha had twins this morning, right after morning chores. Cute as they can be and both GIRLS!!! She has had like 5 sets of twins and trips once....she does everything herself!
We named them Cookie and Honey. 

Still getting over 1/2gallon milk a day from the two that didnt breed but "milked on"...canned another 7 q of milk today...I plan to get a calf ASAP now that the pig is done and Mocha is in milk....She is a heavy milker and her daughter from 3 yrs ago is bagging up too so the milk will be flowing at a steady pace....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, lol, know your limits...60# of green beans at a time is way beyond many folks' limits! You crack me up.  I know what you mean about the body rebelling, though. 
*LM*, tell Ricky we say thanks.  Time to swim!!! Change your phone number or don't answer if it's DD/sil/sil's mother. Tough love IS hard, but when it's your sanity at stake, you HAVE to do it. :grouphug:
*Jess*, yay - hope that refund shows up. Congrats on keeping your temper and persisting! :thumb:
*mpillow*, congrats on the new babies! You're gonna be swimming in milk - I agree, it's calf time. What breed is Mocha?
*Ann* and *TDD*, hurray for rain for both of you. You can have some of mine - I got caught in town today without a coat and the weather turned on me, from sun when I left home to downpours! It's supposed to continue all week.

I didn't get any gardening done today beyond pulling a few weeds...spent all afternoon and evening in town instead. I got the Sport to the repair shop, but was shocked by the estimate - nearly $500 to do the front brakes, and maybe more than that!  Texted my ds and he's going to do the repairs for me instead. I have to call the shop back in the morning and let them know I'll be having the SUV towed to ds's. I walked about 2 miles from the repair shop back to where I switched vehicles...I now know that I am really in bad shape physically. It about killed my back, knees and feet and I wasn't carrying anything but my purse. I'd never survive hiking 25-30 miles over rough terrain packing a GHB. Time to get serious about conditioning and weight loss.

Speaking of GHBs, I finally packed mine properly this morning! I've had everything for it in several locations throughout my house, which does me NO good whatsoever if I get stuck somewhere.  I decided that I either had to pack a GHB or turn in my "prepper" badge, lol. I have to admit, it feels pretty good to finally have it pretty well done. I have a few things I want to add to it, but it's functional.

While I was in town, I stocked up on clearance Easter candy, using up my Walgreen's gift card in the process. Then I stopped at Lowe's and found another gallon of white paint half off. I also found a 14 cf chest freezer on closeout - I added another 5% off by opening a credit card with them, and got it for under $400, including tax. I'll pay it off as soon as the bill comes and will probably never use it again. They are delivering it next Monday morning.

Grocery Outlet had blueberry bushes in gallon "pots" (actually plastic sacks) for 1.99! They were small, but at that price, I'll plant them and let them grow - I bought 10. 

I found a shovel and a garden rake for 5.99 and 3.99 at Goodwill - I never pass up tools with good, solid handles at bargain prices!

I returned 3 pair of defective reading glasses and a dishpan to Dollar Tree, and bought 6 new pair of readers. You can never have too many pairs of reading glasses! Picked up more cleaners there, too - they have some of the best products at $1 each...you just can't beat the price.

Lastly, while I was at Wal-Mart, I scored 4-5 buckets, including some lids, free. Went to the other W-M across town, and they want $1 each for their buckets. :shrug: I probably should have bought them anyway...maybe on my next trip.

I think a day in town wears me out more than a whole day pulling weeds. It's time to call it a night. Tomorrow is soon enough to bring in the rest of the bags from the truck...I put the perishables and frozen stuff away and that's good enough. G'nite, all!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm swimming and it isn't the dog paddle either. Dh and I are going out today. Yeah!!!!:banana::banana:

yes, I have a thyroid ultrasound at 745 am, but after that were going out for the day. Meeting DD and dgd for a little bit. Today is DD birthday, she's 24. She has to work this evening so it will be a short visit. Afterwards we are meeting some friends. Dh and friend are planning to meet at library and us ladies are going to the coffeehouse/bakery for some much needed girl time. 

of course along the way to meet our friends we will be passing several thrift stores and be stopping. We are also going to Lowe's for paint for kitchen. Dh says we can even stop at feed store and the wholesale produce place. What a guy. Thrift stores, feed/farm store and wholesale produce place. He knows me so well. 

so off to get dressed and coffee. Hope to find some bargains.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM- You are up earlier, than I am. Have a blast "swimming".

Light rain for about 10 minutes.... just made it muggy and foggy.

Washed a few jars ( ugh), repotted about 3 dozen Tomatoes, and paid bills...... Decent start to the morning.

Auto ship Amazon order is on it's way.....so, I am expecting it today.

Sprouts has Organic Roma's for 98cent.....They were .69 last year......I will probably go get a case. My hands and shoulders are still feeling the workout they got this past weekend.

MGM - You are an errand running animal GF!! LOL. Wow you can pack a lot in an outing!!

Checked on the price for a side of Beef.....Thought I was going to have to have CPR!!
Where is this going to end? Wowzers!

Have a great one, all!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Slept lousy last night...took forever to finally get tired enough to head to bed then tossed and turned. Actually only got about 2.5 hours of sleep before I was up and going. Brain would not shut off and kept getting the feeling something was horribly wrong.

Woke up this morning to the news that the news story I watched last night about a search and rescue going on in a local river was for my very first childhood friend. I would have known had I checked FB before I went to bed...but for once I didn't. They're still searching but it is very unlikely they will find her alive. Huge long story involved with our history...but I've not spoken to her face to face in about 7 years (meth and abusive husband on her end; couldn't watch her do it to herself on my end...we both failed) though we had reconnected via FB while I was still in Germany. Practically raised her twin girls for her for a while when they were little (they are 17 now) and that is where my heart is...broken for them for so many reasons. They never really got to know her without the drugs or step-father and hadn't been on good terms for the past couple of years.

So today I'm playing the waiting game...keeping in contact with her siblings, mother and ex-husband...expecting the absolute worst and trying to put pen to paper to write a letter to the girls. I want to let them know that she wasn't always the way they knew her; that once she was confident, loving, ambitious and all there. Just heartsick for them now.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Jessiemeredith-so sorry to here about your friend. While at my ds's wedding this weekend a schoolmate's husband shot her, her dog and then killed himself, so sad. Hope your friend has a better outcome. 

Finally, made it back home. Thank you lindamarie for reminding me that i have a backbone. My ds and dil had decided that they were the decision makers of our homestead, but had forgotten that all the money came from his dad and i. When he gets a job he can be an equal partner, but until then mama is back in charge!

Ready to start fresh this morning. Needed those few days away and getting to see dd and attend ds's wedding was such a blessing.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy drizzl-i-ly Tuesday all. I did things right this weekends (not sure exactly what I did, lol) and my energy level has stayed at normal!! Sunday we did a bunch of yard work. I hate that we had to do it on Easter, but we were "doing Easter" all day Saturday about 3 hrs away, then this week was booked with getting ready to travel and travel. So it was mow on Easter, or no chance to for 2 weeks. 

Had DS rip out the rest of the lilac tree/bush. The roots were such a mess, tied up with the "weed tree" that was inter-twined with it, after an hour we gave up, tossed the fire ring over it and lite up. Found some some ant infested boards we turned into kindling to get it all going  Should be able to hit it with a shovel a few times and break it all up now.....maybe tonight. All that just because I wanted to plant some horse radish :ashamed:. BUT now I have a big "unused" area with amazing soil (and weeds) to work with. Need to hit the internet and see what pairs well with horse radish  

My prep for today it to take the kids to Game Stop, lol. YEP....that's a HUGE prep  With a 4 hour car ride each direction coming up in two days as well as a 2 hr ride each way side trip of the "big" trip......the "Easter Bunny" brought Game Stop gift cards. It amazing how a new game for ones handheld game system can smooth a long car ride over  Kids are excited for the trip....well, DD isn't looking forward to the side trip to the NRA Show - but she'll get over it (or give us "the look" all the way there, lol). I'm looking forward to a change of scenery....even if it is of big city downtowns. I need the change in daily rhythm. 

I have packed a bunch of food....goal is to eat only one meal out a day. So I have 2 boxes of food sitting here of things we never buy, lol. My kids are salivating over the Nature Valley - breakfast in a box items and the microwave meals, lol. Too funny, they see it as "forbidden fruit". We never eat it and they know it's not healthy, but they are all over the idea of trying it. Luckily Chipotle's and over such "reasonable" food choices are within walking distance of the hotel for our big meal of the day. I do have a 5# sack of apples going, too, and will pick up cheese and veg to cut up and take. It's not all "Zombie Crud"


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie.....much much much hugs


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Nothing pairs well with horse radish. It it a major invasive plant and should be planted in a way that it can be contained or it will take over. Also, it doesn't need the best soil.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Unfortunately the only spot I have that I can let the horse radish "run a muck" is good soil, lol. We took trees down ages ago, twice. Both time we chipped up all the little stuff and, well, we just let it sit there. It turned a nasty useless corner into a bad spot with good soil. DH washes out the lead not far from there, so I can't use that whole area for anything else we would eat. I'll use the "front edge" for the horse radish.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie.... Not sure if this will cone out right, but here goes. After reading about your friend it makes me feel better knowing where my daughter is and hopefully she will get the help she needs to be there for her girls.

drugs are ruining too many lives, both the innocent and the user.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

LM~ It came out perfectly. I'd much rather be planning a prison visit (with another stern lecture attached) than a funeral parlor visit. It is what it is...and this is going to sound bad but I'm actually sort of glad her girls did see her like that. I have great hopes for them (they really were my babies for such a long time) and for them to see how the meth and poor decisions pulled her down may be what is needed for them to break the cycle. I hate losing her, I hate they've lost her. I hate that they are never going to have that chance at reconciliation. Thankfully, they have their father (who has had custody of them for the last 10 years or so), a wonderful step-mother and all of the family to lean on.

It's officially become search and recover. I have sneaky suspicions that aren't appropriate to voice (though DH shares some of them) regarding the "accident" but we will have to see what the investigation turns up.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jess*, so sorry about your friend. I hope your letter will bring some comfort to her kids.
*LM*, how did your "swimming" go today? Sounds like a wonderful day planned. 
*TDD*, with the price of gas, I have to make every trip to town count. It cost me 93.90 to fill both tanks of the F-150.  It turned into a 6 hr trip and I got done too late to visit my grands before their bedtimes. 
*Jen*, it was a drizzly (and sometimes torrentially rainy) day here, too! I smiled when I read about the "forbidden fruit" of food for your kids. My mom baked ALL our bread when I was growing up...and I loved it when I had the occasional sandwich of Wonder bread at my cousin's house!

OUCH! I worked outside for 8 straight hours today and I'm feeling it now. It was worth it, though. I was able to work up part of the flowerbed next to the back door and planted more wisteria, dahlia, and glads, plus transplanted some of the veronica into a row, since it was sadly in need of dividing and was growing in random clumps. 

I also scrubbed all the algae out of the rain buckets and garbage cans and set up a couple of 55 gallon barrels with a section of gutter between them to drain rain water straight into them. I'm in the process of cleaning them out before I actually fill them for water storage. Then I cleaned and straightened the center aisle in the barn and snapped kindling. I hauled water into the house, set up for the new waterer in the chicken stall, caught a hen than had made a jailbreak, groomed the mutt, laid more cardboard on raised beds, and sharpened tools.

The weather was "unsettled" to say the least...from sun the rain and back repeatedly, light rain, downpours, even hail at one point. Thank goodness I don't live in tornado country or I'd have been looking for a storm shelter! It was warm out, so I worked through much of the rain - once I'm wet, the rain stops bothering me so much.

Tomorrow evening I have to go to town again - I'm taking Easter candy to my kids and grands, and ds is going to give me a ride from their house to the shop to pick up my Sport. The shop called me this morning to say there was no further damage, just rotors and calipers on the front, plus the back brakes were also getting close. They said it wouldn't cause any further damage to drive it 10 miles, so I don't have to have it towed. I need to remember to buy mortar mix and concrete block while I'm in town this time. I was at Lowe's, and forgot that I needed to get the supplies to rebuild my back porch. If I don't put it on the list, I will NOT remember it. 

Well, I took 3 naproxen and they are not helping much at all - I might have to resort to something stronger.  I hurt so badly that I couldn't sleep last night - finally got up, unloaded the truck, and put everything away...fell asleep after 5am. I hope to do better tonight.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM-Feel better soon! I sooooo know what you are feeling.......Passing the Ben-Gay your way!

Jess - So very sorry about your friend.

Well, big things happened at the office yesterday...My instincts were right. 
My team was downsized to 3 people.......Luckily, my name was the first one called.... that was going to be staying. WHEW! 

This is a contract job..... It was only supposed to last about 8 mo. originally. Last Monday, I was there 2 yrs. So, I have already beat the odds.

I'll be happy if I can stay there long enough to pay off a debt, I have.....I can do it in about 2-3 months......Lord willing.

I will definitely be canning everything I get my hands on , in anticipation of more layoffs.

That about all I can do. So, that is my plan.:shrug:

Have a good day all.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Prayers for the girls Jess.

Congrats to linda and corbin! Sometimes the hardest word is NO!

The whole bunch of you make me tired just reading about what you've been doing! Esp MGM! I agree with you - running errands just does me in!

I'm up to a 10 pound lifting limit for the next month! WOO HOO!!! I've been helping DH in the yard cleanup and actually squatted down and picked up some stuff yesterday (no bending) and was able to get up this morning without a pill! I feel like such a wimp. It seems I have lost a lot of my strength and definitely my energy. About a year ago, I would do exercises with my exercise ball and 10 pound dumbbells. Then I had to drop to 8 pounders. Now I'm using 5 pounders! I put them on my dresser so that I don't have to bend over and get them and they are right in my face every time I go into the bedroom. Going to try and do a few reps multiple times a day. Still not cleared to use the exercise ball. I do feel much better if I get my 3/4 mile walk in and log at least 2 1/2 miles total for the day.

Looks like three of our blueberries survived the winter. Still waiting on the fourth one to bud out. Have a few raspberries that have budded out. The garlic has started poking up through the straw covering. Not sure what is going on with our horseradish. Only a couple plants up so far. It is in really bad soil. In fact, calling it bad soil is probably an insult to bad soil! 

When we get finished with the yard, DH will till the beds. I'd like to get a couple tomatoes and a pepper out early. I have three of the water wells that I'd like to try out.

TDD - congrats on being able to stay with the job! I had been tense just thinking about how tense it must have been for you!!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

TDD so glad about your job. I am going to check out Sprouts in Austin next week. I can hardly wait. Last week of turkey season, so we will have extras this weekend, trying their luck, not as easy as it seems. Picked a bunch of radishes this morning and replanted 300 tomatoes seedlings. Have the bug man coming this morning so i am stuck inside for a while.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

will be back later with all the details, just wanted to say a quick hello. Hope everyone has a great day. We had a regular Lucy and Ricky adventure coming home: sidekick roof, lumber and mud puddles.

Jessie....hugs. I hope my granddaughters as little as they are remember so that the cycle ends.

MGM...i swear you are the only one getting great thrift store yard sales.

prices are crazy in everything. We are in for a bumpy rough ride folks. Did get a crate of corn and bulk carrots yesterday.

we had a great time. I feel refreshed.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey all - Jessie I am so sorry for your (maybe?) loss and am sending hugs.

I don't post much in here, but always feel welcome! LM I remember when my DD was finally placed into a program in a lockdown situation (not rehab, this was way after that). As a minor, it wasn't "jail", but was as close to it I guess. Anyway, after they had taken her away, we had to process her belongings, check them all in so to speak. I was crying and the sweet man there was like, "oh now don't you worry, where she's going is a really really good place..........don't cry........she'll be ok......it won't be forever...." and I finally was able to get out: " you don't understand these are tears of joy. It is the first time that I know that she can't do drugs. She can't do them now." He was stunned.

It was by the way, the turnaround for her. Once her body was cleared of the drugs she could see things more clearly. She made the decision (and I understand, many do not) to not use again. She has kept that. She's married, wonderful mother and wife and daughter and granddaughter. It can get better. Please know that. And if it doesn't, It Is Not Your Fault. I know, you've heard that from me before, just wanted to say it again.

We have new ins. now under the ACA, and while it's actually a better plan, it's taking some getting used to. We have to pay the first 6,250.00 of every single charge, including prescriptions, and then after that, it's 100% covered, anything and everything. The savings comes from the lower monthly premium plus subsidy. We simply would have become one of those who used to be insured to being uninsured if we didn't take the subsidy. No choice if we want to not risk everything we've worked so hard for on a possible medical catasprophe. 

So, today I decided to pay for my expensive asthma inhaler with the grocery money. Luckily I can do this because of stocking up, canning, dehydrating, shopping sales etc. It was a nice feeling. Only got apples, bananas, milk for DH. 

Still need to get corn in, but used up all the garden space we had mapped out already! So we have to work up another area.

Have potatoes, carrots, onions, peas, strawberries, chard, dill, cilantro, peppers, tomatoes and beans, cukes, melons.

Whoop!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Brrr -- its cold here today. 40's last night and only 50's today. Furnace is back on. Its rainy but not really raining. Occasional sprinkles off and on today although rain is forecast along with storms tonight. I'm thinking as cold as it is we won't have storms, but guess I'll find out soon enough.

Dh had the old potatoes out of the tornado safety (a/k/a cold storage) area and swept it out before I was out of bed this a.m. He said he couldn't do anything else so I finished it up. Wiped down the chairs and put them back in, got the sleeping bags out of the cars and put them in, checked the other supplies, added another flash light and cleared a shelf for medical supplies. I have a milk crate that dh loads all his medical equipment, meds, etc. into to go to the basement so I cleared a space on the shelves in the safety area for that. 

I found two more boxes of my late m-i-l's pictures to sort thru. I've been sorting pictures out for my b-i-l, one for each of a couple of dh's cousins. Eventually, I'm going to re-sort both my m-i-l's and our pictures into boxes for each of my 3 kids. I've made a start -- baby steps. I sorted and threw away a couple shoe boxes of pictures that were of people we didn't know. Also, found letters to and from my late f-i-l while he was in the service and both f-i-l and m-i-l 8th grade graduation certificates. They finished 8th grade during the Depression and had to go to work immediately. My m-i-l worked from that time (age 14 or so) until she married at 21 as a hired girl (basically slave labor!) for the same family. She had one day a week off so only saw her family one day a week from the time she finished 8th grade until she married. She pumped and carried water, did cooking, baking, canning, laundry by hand, ironing, chopped and carried wood for the cookstove, house cleaning, milking, took care of chickens and anything else that needed doing. Can you imagine an 8th grader today handling all that?? As far as I know she never complained about the hard work either before or after she married. The most telling comment I recall her making was after my f-i-l died she was courted by a long time friend who asked her to marry him and she said no. She told me she was done taking care of other people.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers....they're still looking for her body. Boat went over a small dam at a very fast spot in the river...pretty sure she's trapped under the down-flow (or whatever it's called where the water hits). Family is holding together pretty well considering.

Today was a busy one...ran errands, turned in notice to current landlord, attempted to match the very weird tan color that's on the walls in an effort to be able to spot paint the spots where we filled in holes from pictures....fail. Waiting on the office manager to get back to me with the name of the actual color so we can give it another go. But not holding my breath since I had requested the color about 3 months ago to cover some scuffs and never got it. Oh well. I told her that IF they get the info to me that we'll be able to guarantee a move-in ready house for the next tenants...if not, not my problem since there is nothing in the lease that states we have to fill holes or paint.

I honestly made good on my promise to DH to not buy any more plants because of the move...man it was hard walking past the garden center. Instead, I bought a 6x6 piece of indoor/outdoor carpet for $6 (regularly $25 for a piece that size)...for him...to make the cats a cat-tree, lol. We'll see how long it stays rolled up and stored away after the move.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, everyone has been so busy the past week!

Happy Easter Late !! 

Went to the flea market on Saturday morning and hubby purchased me 32 tomato plants (4 varieties), 48 pepper plants (3 varieties), 6 eggplant & 12 cucumber plants. Those have since all been planted into their new homes (my new raised beds) over the past few days. Also planted 108 Contender Greenbean seeds today too. Still have loads of room left to plant more stuffs!

DS has the posts all put in to put up fence around the new garden beds. Hoping to have that completed this weekend. And maybe get him to help me get some trellis posts put up as well, for when these maters & cukes need them.

We almost got 5 muscovies but we don't have a place to put them and with so many other things going on, we ended up passing on them. A shame because the females were already laying! 

Oh! I also scored an Excalibur Dehydrator for $40 at the flea market! So, now I have my original (with timer), the one I got at the flea market (without timer) and a Nesco with 6 trays. Plenty of space to dehydrate some of the veggies I plan on getting from my garden this year!

Also picked up the food saver jar sealers (both) from Amazon. I've been wanting those for years! 

The weather has just been sooo georgous the past few days I hate spending too much time inside! Usually spend a couple hours in the late afternoon/early evening just sitting on the front porch enjoying it because I know that once summer gets here I'm not going to want to leave the house much! LOL


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

crobin - If you shop Sprouts on Wednesday's you can get the specials from the week prior and the current ad. 

Homesteader - You are always welcome!!

cnichols- Awsome score on the dehydrator! WOWIE!!!

lm - Yes, I think the bumpy ride has already begun.

Thanks for the good wishes about my job........I would like to hang out there just a bit longer.

Ran by Sprout's picked up 2 cases of Organic Roma's , 2 cases Blackberries, and 1 more case of Green Beans.
Therefore, my can - a- thon continues.

The winds have kicked back up, so hardening plants off is a challenge.


Have a great day all....gotta run.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Gee, guess I haven't posted in awhle. Think I mentioned my son, his step son and his stepdaughter and fiancÃ© are all moving to the farm. Working on getting a drive in to where they will be moving in a portable building to be converted into house. They just plain can't afford the cost of living. All make decent salaries but get nowhere. Do believe each will cut their cost of living by 2/3rds. And we gain many hands who want to learn to garden,build,can,etc. the 3 kids are all in 20's but nothing like what you see on today's medica...responsible, hardworking and many interests besides parties and their phones!! 

They are calling their hilltop their eco village. Picked beautiful spot on farm backing on woods, pond nearby and easy access to electric service. Future plans to build cisterns, have wind power, the works. Working on outhouse/shower combo right now. 

Too busy with the greenhouse, garden planting. Know I've been overdoing as arthritic hips really paining me. Finally got my new bee hives painted and set up. Bees due next Wed. Gotta get the chicks moved to new digs as outgrown the brooder but where is the question...

Pa usually pretty anti-social but he loves this gang of young folks. He's busy fixing all the things he's managed to break this spring! Putting a new seat on the tractor so doesn't feel like a rocking chair! He's forever losing a linch pin or breaking a turnbuckle. Nothing is cheap when it comes to tractor parts. Next he will play plumber and put new faucet in at pumphouse. He knows how to do most anything yet bad to get the parts and let them sit around....

The 150 strawberries and 10 blueberries are doing great. Plus the 10 rhubarb plants. Lilies up. supposed to have rain all weekend so today will plant the 50 grape cuttings we took a month ago. Beets and onions in. Picking lettuce/spinach daily.

Tending son's cats while he's off to Guatemala. Guess we weren't good pet parents. Their mama had 4 kittens and three now dead. They looked almost premature compared to our mama's ten day old kittens. Think she knew they weren't right as ignored them and she has always been an excellent mama. Such is real life

Sounds like everyone is so busy. I love spring!!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Gee, guess I haven't posted in awhle. Think I mentioned my son, his step son and his stepdaughter and fiancÃ© are all moving to the farm. Working on getting a drive in to where they will be moving in a portable building to be converted into house. They just plain can't afford the cost of living. All make decent salaries but get nowhere. Do believe each will cut their cost of living by 2/3rds. And we gain many hands who want to learn to garden, build, can ,etc. the 3 kids are all in 20's but nothing like what you see on today's media...responsible, hardworking and many interests besides parties, video games and phones!! 

They are calling their hilltop their eco village. Picked beautiful spot on farm backing on woods, pond nearby and easy access to electric service. Future plans to build cisterns, have wind power, the works. Working on outhouse/shower combo right now. 

Too busy with the greenhouse, garden planting. Know I've been overdoing as arthritic hips really paining me. Finally got my new bee hives painted and set up. Bees due next Wed. Gotta get the chicks moved to new digs as outgrown the brooder but where is the question...

Pa usually pretty anti-social but he loves this gang of young folks. He's busy fixing all the things he's managed to break this spring! Putting a new seat on the tractor so doesn't feel like a rocking chair! He's forever losing a linch pin or breaking a turnbuckle. Nothing is cheap when it comes to tractor parts. Next he will play plumber and put new faucet in at pumphouse. He knows how to do most anything yet bad to get the parts and let them sit around....

The 150 strawberries and 10 blueberries are doing great. Plus the 10 rhubarb plants. Lilies up. supposed to have rain all weekend so today will plant the 50 grape cuttings we took a month ago. Beets and onions in. Picking lettuce/spinach daily.

Tending son's cats while he's off to Guatemala. Guess we weren't good pet parents. Their mama had 4 kittens and three now dead. They looked almost premature compared to our mama's ten day old kittens. Think she knew they weren't right as ignored them and she has always been an excellent mama. Such is real life

Sounds like everyone is so busy. I love spring!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It rained last night. I mean it really rained a measurable amount. Our rain gauge is broken so I don't know how much we got but the cracks in the ground are gone. Not enough for the sump pump to run tho. Its still rainy looking with off and on sprinkles, but last night was real RAIN. Yippee!! Means I won't be able to get into the garden for a week or longer, but at least there's hope the garden will grow now.

My tomatoes are getting way too tall and leggy. I need to buy potting soil so I can repot them. I'll have to dig out all my old clay pots to have anything deep enough and maybe even have to go to gallon milk jugs to have enough. My chives have really taken off with the rains so I need to cut and dry a bunch.

Dh ordered a replacement sump pump -- we always keep an extra on-hand -- and the price is now over $150. Doesn't seem that long ago the cost was $90. Better than a flooded basement at any price.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

its a canning marathon here. I think my hands are going to be permanently stained orange.
I told dh I needed 2 more canners. He gave me a look, told me I already had two, then caught himself and said its like jars and cast iron. Can never have enough.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM - I have 10 canners...... and from time to time.... they are all in use. ( I do canning commercially, also) I typically use 2 and most times 4.

You definitely need at least 2. And the Bigger the better!

I came home and started in on sanitizing and getting set up for the Tomato-a -rama, that I am starting tomorrow after work.

I washed and dried more jars of canned Green beans and Carrots. (UGH) They are packed away. 

I am going to get the Tomato's completed......before I launch in on that 30 lbs of Green beans I brought home yesterday. 

If I can get thru those.... I am going back after more corn and carrots.
Between work and the sky high prices....I am starting to freak a little.
I have dedicated $100 toward nothing but coffee..... I will pick that up tomorrow. MUST HAVE, MUST HAVE.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

cnichols....good score on the dehydrator!!! 

Jessie....you and your friends daughters are in my prayers. 

mutti....i think I have honeybees trying to nest in my woodshed. Dh took a picture and showed it to someone to identify and they said honeybees. Would honeybees try to nest in the poles? I hope not, I'm allergic to bees.

MGM....i thought you retired. Seems like we work harder when we aren't bringing home a paycheck. I have flexeril for my back. Some days that doesn't even work.

Cindy....glad you're mending well. 

Ann....cold here also. Where the heck is spring?

homesteader.....its rough, but at least u know where she is every night. 

crobin....it took me a long time to find my back bone. The ladiesvon this forum are all understanding and listened to me vent, rant, rave and helped dry my cyber tears. They never once sugar coated anything, but laid it on the line and told it straight. Everyone on this helped me. I can never repay them. My spine starts to bend a little, its a long hard road keeping it straight, but everyday I get stronger. No, two little letters, is so hard to say sometimes.

tdd....coffee!!!! I think I would buy coffee before toilet paper.

my swimming was fantastic. Dh always told me I swam like a fish. I had a wonderful day. Didn't find as many bargains as MGM and cnichols did but got some. Picked up a stainless steel drinking bottle, a nice thermos just the right size to take my coffee outside, some food mill thingy, paring knives, and a real nice summer dress. Dh says the dress will go great with my farm boots. Dh also found me some real nice jar lifters, they had an original price of 10.99 marked down to 2.49 at Kroger. He got me two.

we went to Lowe's to get lumber, fencing, copper cuplings, and a few other things. I drive a sidekick. Lowes is about 60 miles away one way. Dh straps lumber to the luggage rack on roof, we go to Wally world, the library and a few other stops. No problems. We are on our dirt road, its 11pm, we are about 3/4 mile from house and its freezing. I'm driving, its a 5-speed, dh can't drive it. Anyway, I tell hubs that I heat something strange on the car. He of course doesn't hear anything. Out of the corner of my eye I see plywood sliding down my side of vehicle. I calmly apply the brakes and tell hubs that the plywood had fallen off. He says how do I know, I tell him it just slid down my side past my window. We get out and sure enough there's our wood in the mud. Its pitch black, windy and there we are holding flashlights in our mouths and hoisting up plywood. It was a very long day.

I did bring home a crate of corn and sacks of carrots. Wanted to get some meat but the prices were ridiculous. We filled the propane tank that was empty, try to keep them all filled.

so I have been canning like crazy. Have both canners going now again. While I was chopping carrots dh came in the kitchen with a wad of tissues, he told me on my peeps had escaped and left a few presents on the floor.

have a doctor appointment next week and plan on going after whatever I can get a good deal on to put up. Dh evens senses something. 

since DD has been locked up, there has been a shooting and a stabbing in town, all drug related. I'm glad I know where she is. Saying no is getting easier. I would rather have her in jail and alive then not knowing where she was.

seems my bloodwork showed my thyroid is a little nutty. Had an ultrasound and that showed a little spot, so off to Dr on Monday.

watched a movie called "the road" last night. It was about a mysterious cataclysmic event that pretty much killed off everything. People eating other people to stay alive, no food, constant cold, etc. Very disturbing. The father and son come across an underground bomb shelter stocked with supplies and food. Dh saw that and said that's our pantry.

anyway, I've gone on long enough. Its cold, was 41 here this morning. I'm never going to get anything in the garden.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

They are saying Sunday.... our weather is going to rock........I am so glad I have not put the garden in yet. Large hail and damaging winds.

LM - I'm with you......Coffee first!

Running off now....have a wonderful day!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, lost my squash plants to a surprise freeze. They were in my greenhouse and I have been checking the forecast everyday but some how missed that the low was dipping that low. (I still say the weather channel page didn't say it was going that low!) Made me mad but I'll restart. I'll just have to pick up a six pack of plants to get us some early ones. Not a huge deal but is a huge bummer, lol.

Picked up a kitchen sprouter at a thrift shop for $.50 yesterday. It was brand new in the package so I was thrilled! I had been wanting one but was just waiting.

Tomorrow is the huge rummage sale in town and I'm planning on mainly looking for homesteady type stuff.

Sounds like everybody is making the most of these Spring days!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

More errands yesterday...more money spent...blah.

Have to reserve the Uhaul today (I keep putting it off hoping the price will mysteriously drop, knowing it won't), debating on whether or not to go thrifting today....may just wait as we're probably going to head south for a bit tomorrow to visit with family...maybe. I really don't want to bring in more to pack up, lol.

Today is looking to be pretty cloudy, with rain off and on, but tomorrow is supposed to be absolutely gorgeous. The kids and I are tired of being trapped in, so we'll likely outvote DH and at least go for a ride somewhere.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

It is going to be a long day. Mom has decided that sleep is not necessary. I have been up with her two nights now, really miss my sleep. Company came yesterday for the end of turkey season, so made a big breakfast this morning, grandkids will have a light school day. Need to work in the greenhouse and weed the beans this morning. Have bread set to rise for dinner, still need to separate cream, make butter, set cheese. Think I will make some cream cheese today. Ds put in three job applications yesterday, everybody keep their fingers crossed. Made the appointment yesterday for, Matilda, our sow to go to the butcher. She is about 350 pounds, BACON!!!! Thanks for taking me into the fold here, we are pretty remote and the new friends sure are nice to have. Everybody have a great day.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

My dbf & I just had a heated discussion about when the SHTF over the weekend. The plans here are for 2 of our dearest friends who are hard workers & skilled to bug out here along with my oldest 2 kids (youngest is still at home). We are assuming we might have to go get my parents who live close by. 

One friend brings guns & ammo to the table. The other 4 to 7 hungry mouths -- all lazy but 2. 

My dbf and I have done all the prepping with most the the expenditure & labor being me since I am a stay-at-home prepper. ;-)

Our heated discussion came when I was informed that dbf & his 2 friends were in charge & I had so say in anything when the SHTF because my strong Christian & moral views would interfere with my ability to make sound decisions for the group. 

I believe if the SHTF that there is still a human race & it is our duty to preserve it along with preserving our families. Just as now, not everyone is evil & out to kill us. They just need help & a chance to survive. If they are will to abide by the rule & work hard, they should be given the chance. The larger our community the stronger it will be. We have the room & ability for our resources to grow. What do we have to lose?

Also, I feel that as I do so much of the work provided the food storage & supplies....and it being my home as well, it should be my dbf & I in leadership. Our home...we lead...they are our guests. 

Is my thinking flawed? If is, I will work on realigning it so it doesn't cause issues in our home life. 

I just don't know who else to talk to about this. No one around me preps.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I had to dump out a lot of water buckets yesterday - growing green stuff in them, and I don't mean water cress! It's supposed to rain from Tuesday through the rest of the week, so they'll be refilled soon enough. I need to do laundry, and don't fancy washing clothes in algae-filled water. [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> MGM - I read that people use to put little fish in their cisterns to help the the algae problems. The fish ate the algae & whatever the little fish do sank to the bottom so the people pulled the water from the top. They felt the amount of contamination was small compared to losing their water supple to algae. Just a thought. You could add goldfish to you "more" ;-)


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

jaylynn~ My opinion, take it for what it is worth....DBF would be sleeping on the couch, in the barn, in a doghouse. It is your place and his...not his and his bestie's place. You put in the work...you get to decide as well. Religious morality has nothing to do with being a compassionate, responsible, level headed person...some of the most irrational people I know are highly religious. Being the type of person I am, I would have let him know he was more than welcome to make all the decisions he wanted about the things he had/has an ACTIVE (not passive) role in accumulating, storing and prepping. Only not quite that nice. Again...my 2 cents.

Rain, rain, rainy rain here and I'm loving the all the hues of green. Irises are popping out all over, strawberries getting droopy with fruit, even have the starts of some grape bunches on the vines. We're sitting on 37 days and counting until move day and I just can't hardly wait!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I am going to be sore....

Pruned 1 of my 3 apple trees today....very overgrown....trimmed several 3 inch limbs with the bowsaw on an extension ladder...these are trees that were planted in 1978...BIG trees!
Raked one garden, got my 4 shelf green house together.
I need to go pick up meat at butcher....I am disgusted with the butcher fees...total of $175 for a pig that hung at 173#....its insanity. So I had about 85 dollars into her (purchase and grain) so 260$ for 150# of meat....not bad but the same pig 2 yrs ago was $140 at the same butcher.

I think prices are going to just keep going up so a bird in the hand.....as they say.

My yard is a MESS from the ice storms last winter and I'm thinking it will never be "done" as the gardens MUST be planted and tended and canned....the wood must be cut and chopped and stacked....on top of the usual...laundry, dishes, housekeeping, cooking, homeschooling, milking......and the house needs a serious clean up/out organizing.....some paint and new flooring would be nice too.....the kids are mostly in college now...I can have "NICE" things finally!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

jalynn - since I don't know your full set up and how much dbf has contributed I won't express an opinion on how things should be set up. However, I definitely would get this ironed out now because you don't want to be dealing with mutiny in a SHTF situation. I would say that if it was MY homestead I would insist on being on the top of the heap for decisions. Whether or not dbf shares the top is what needs to be worked out. His friends would not be part of the equation. Personally, I would be extremely uncomfortable with this situation because who's to say that dbf and his buddies won't force you into submitting to their rule when the SHTF.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow.....the minute you get those nice things, the grandkids start showing up


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Jaylynn,not knowing your financial situation,if dbf brings home the money and you buy what is needed and prep,or if you have your own income???All I have to say ,if the place is mine and it's only a dbf and not a husband,he would not tell me what to do or who the boss is! Besides if you have a heated discussion now when all is well it could turn very unpleasant for you if there is a bad situation.And furthermore nobody would come to my house without my say so,especially lazy people.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

We once figured we'd have about 11 people here if the stuff hit the fan, and dh and I talked it over, discussing how we'd like it to be. Everyone would have a vote as to how things went, but if it comes to a split decision, then we would be the tie breaking vote. Seems like that was the only way the people who would be coming here could all work together and not revolt. I agree, you need to work it out between you and your bf before you need to enforce the rule! Good luck~


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Red sky this morning...... Storms are ramping up to rage this afternoon. I'll definitely have an eye to the sky today.

Tomato - a -go - go is in full swing.......I just took a quick coffee break. 

DH is gone today at an automotive swap meet ..... so, I have the whole day to do my canning without interruptions. ( fixing meals, etc)

I'm going back to it.....Have a WONDERFUL Day.


*****************LATER***************
It's only 9 a.m. and I have blasted thru those 60 lbs of Tomato's.....Last canner load bubbling away.
26 Quarts of Tomato's....... only about a quart of juice....It's in the fridge so, it separates the water and I'll can it, too.

Putting a big pot of Pizza Sauce on to simmer all day.

As soon as my shoulders rest a bit.... I'll knock out that 30 lbs of green beans.
I am having a great day!


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

I talked to DBF last night & told him how I felt. This time it seemed to go much better. He understood my concerns. 

Right now we gave divided the work I to sections -- he is in charge of security & hunting / I am in charge of home & food. We help each other as needed. He works ft paying for bills, and I work pt paying for prepping. He is full of knowledge & been great teaching my kids things they need to know. 

Thank you for all the advice. It has really helped me. You guys are great. 

Now if the soil will dry out enough to till, we are going to plant both gardens today & the rhubarb I was given. Need to fit in some time to head over to my parents to help my DM in her garden & landscaping. She no longer can do physical work because of health issues & DF is in the fields now. My DGGM is now needing a great deal of attention & my parents are spending the nights at her home which is wearing my DF out with the farming in full swing so I thought we'd try to plant their garden to. 

It is hard seeing those you love get old & sickly. Well, I better start so coffee. I might need 2 pots today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm with TDD...never enough coffee stored. Think I can face the end of the world as long as I have my coffee! Don't know how to store my Simply Caramel candy bars for long term but plenty of cocoa put away so there will always be brownies!! 

Spent am transplanting petunias and painted daisys. Ought to be out there doing peppers but goofing off for awhile. Started to sprinkle but guess tomorrow is when we are supposed to get storms; possibly severe. Sometimes I think the weather folks cry wolf too often but better safe than sorry. NOOA radio went off two nites ago for severe thunderstorms. Always sound worse on a metal roof!

Finally got around to tending my herb patch. Pretty weedy but always smells so good when you are working there...

Apple trees just about done blooming so this year we are going to use Garden Alives! product Surround in hopes of getting more undamaged fruit. Always had good luck with any of their organic products. All the fruit trees have leafed out that we planted last fall and this spring. Did manage to get whole orchard finally pruned. Think fruit will be a good barter item in hard times. Have seen a lot of bees about and we will be installing two more pkgs come Wed. Already made plans to meet UPS driver so they won't have to ride around on the truck all day. Hives painted and set up ready to go. Will mix up some sugar syrup Tues.for the feeders. Yes Lindamarie...you can find bee "nests" anywhere. They aren't always that particular about where they decide to start a colony. Pa used to get jobs taking out of peoples garages,walls, you name it. If you don't want them around you can burn them after dark but you'll still have wasps, hornets,bumble bees, ticks, chiggers, mosquitos...do the nasty bugs ever end???Rather have bees than wasps any day. Reminder to always shake out your line dried laundry before wearing...did the "wasp in the pant leg" dance a few times!!! 

Enjoying the new clotheslines son built me..did all the winter flannel sheets and quilts. One of the old ones post just broke off and fell over. Old age. Like the new ones better. Farther away from trees and the resulting bird poo..


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Went to town yesterday to shop. Bought 2 10 lb. bags of chicken leg/thigh quarters. Today I cooked, chopped and canned. Got 10 pints of chicken and 8 pints of broth. It was my first time using my new All-American canner and it did not go very well. Hopefully this was just part of a learning curve and things will improve.

Today has been nice but nasty forecast for tonight, tomorrow into Monday morning. Wind (of course), hail and possibly tornadoes. The latest state drought map shows much of the state has improved with spring rains. However, a big round circle of "extreme drought" continues to cover our county.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Spent today painting my poor beaten down step stool (for the kitchen 'cause I'm short and let's face it...they don't hang cabinets for short people) and trying to decide what type of folk art type thingy to paint on it. Dug up some saplings to take with us to the new place, roasted hot dogs and marshmallows with the menfolk and was entertained by the youngest being "bored" (the excuse when told to go out and play...he spent 30 minutes playing in a mud hole and loving it).

Possible severe weather moving in tomorrow evening and rain set to hang around all week means my outside fun time is on pause...guess I'll find something inside to get into instead.

(S/N: They've still not located my friend's body...I don't know how the weather will affect the search...probably not well I imagine. Family is still holding up well, considering.)


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie....much hugs. 

mutti.....thanks for reminding me, cocoa. Coffee and cocoa and I'm good to go.

Ann....hubbys looking at an AA canner on eBay for me, are they a big adjustment to get used to?

tdd....what are tomatoes and beans going for there? If this crazy weather keeps up in not going to have much of a garden.

got laundry done, and all my corn and carrots are canned. Did a thorough floor washing after taking corn off cob. What a sticky mess. So now I have all these jars waiting to get washed, dated and put away. I dread washing jars after canning. Will definitely need coffee and chocolate to get it done.

it was 44 here this morning. We had rain, than thunderstorms last night. More rain coming on Monday than severe storms Tuesday and Wednesday. Cold frame is full of seedlings waiting to get in garden and ground is too wet for onions, potatoes, etc. Will be placing a call to the wholesaler on Monday to see what can be had.

chicks are doing great. One is a regular Houdini. Hubby just grins.

dr appt on Monday to go over thyroid ultrasound results. Yippie.

found out there was a driveby shooting in our states capital city the other day. Seems the local informer got shot at while sitting on his porch. Description of vehicle had Michigan plates. How odd, most of the pills here are being brought in from Detroit. I'm so glad I know where my daughter is. 

still swimming and doing great. There's only so much a mom/grandma can do and I have definitely reached my limit. Does saying I leave things to god, DD and sil seem uncaring on my part? Anyway, dh and I are enjoying life again. Love our dgds, but nothing else we can do right now. I cherish their phone calls.

dh has a list started, he plans on picking up some lumber to have on hand along with more screws and nails. I told him we already have plenty, what are planning on boarding up the windows. He says prices are going up on everything and lumber will rise as we get closer to hurricane season, better to get some now. I swear the man knows or senses something. He's looking for canners for me, told me to make sure we get some supplies every time we go out. He's been watching the price of silver, and wants the savings out of the bank. Anyone else got the jitters?

off to the coffee pot, have a good evening


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie -- the problem with the canner was partly my hands not being strong enough. The one thing that has me worried is that the canner never sealed in one spot and blew out steam and dribbled water during the entire processing time. There was less than 1/2" of water left in canner so it was close to boiling dry which would have ruined it. Then the lid wouldn't come off so I got the instructions and dh used a large screw driver as per instructions to release vacuum. When I inspected the canner where it had been leaking steam there is a very rough area on the rim. Not where the canner is supposed to seal so I don't know if that is an issue or not. I think I will call the company on Monday and ask some questions. Then I think I will can some jars of water just to work out the bugs. Probably doing chicken that requires 75 minutes wasn't the wisest first project!

I sure hope I can get this to work because for prepping purposes I don't want to be dependent on rubber gaskets that I might not be able to replace post shtf.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 26, 2014)

PatriciaK said:


> View attachment 26604
> I am in a studio apt in interior Alaska & missing my home in WA state, so I went to local feed store to see their chicks. Sticker shock: this nesting box $50.
> 
> 
> ...


Well Patricia, we here in WA miss you too. I understand we are quite expensive to live here , but everyone say Alaska is way more expensive ...~~~waving from Washington


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Ann - Lindamarie*- Trust me......The AA canners are the one's you want. When they are brand new, they can be a little testie to remove the lid....The Vaseline will get in the pores of the metal, soon. Be sure to apply it as they instruct. It will then be a breeze and a sheer pleasure to use. And they will never stick again.

But, it should not be leaking steam out the side. Coat it again and try it with just water in it and see if it continues....if it does, I'd return it for another. It could have a defect.

*LM* - Right now, I am buying Green Beans for .99 a pound. The Roma's were .98.......last year they were .69......Corn is 24.50 a case. I figure it will only get higher, so I am scarfing up now. My gardens have burnt to pieces the last two years, and although, I have over 300 Tomato seedlings.....I may not get anything much from them. We are in a horrible drought.

Mutti - Coffee is my only habit. The first thing I do after my feet hit the floor, is to start my coffee. 
Dh does not drink it. IT"S ALL MINE!!!!:trollface
I usually only have a couple of cups......But, I want my cup and I want to be quiet and enjoy it!!

Canning went well yesterday, all the Tomato's look beautiful. The pizza sauce is STILL simmering. I sure enjoyed going out and cutting fresh herbs for it.:grin: Love those aromas!

The green beans are done!!!! 24 more quarts. 

Today, I am going to finish the carrots and maybe process the Pizza Sauce.... if it is ready.:bored:

The rough weather totally missed us......not even a drop.
Clouds today, but that is all..... just muggy, murky, soppy air you can wear.

Well, here I go........Have the best day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

tdd....im tasting my coffee before my feet hit the ground. I will purposely get up early to have my time in the morning and enjoy mt first 2-3 cups. Dh needs his chocolate more then coffee.

corn here is 17.00 a crate, carrots 17.00 for 25#. Not sure about tomatoes or beans. Dh said the weather is too iffy this season to just depend on garden. He said to buy what we can, if the garden produces that will just be all the more we have. I'm going after more corn this week and going to check the tomato prices.

I really love my mirro canners, I have the older models. I've ordered gaskets twice online so I could have extra. Those black gaskets are nothing like the gray ones. Will tell dh to keep looking for the AA.

need to get another cup, feed and water chicks, open cold frame and bake. Dh is wanting sweets, he hit my stash of granola bars that I keep for bobs last night and the jar of yogurt covered raisins.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Tdd-called Sprouts to get prices, here corn is $16 a case, green beans are $24. Wonder why the difference. 

Working with a cow with bloat this morning. Have to do some baking and set some more cheese, butter, too. Can't seem to get going, maybe it is to dreary, cloudy morning. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

crobin - I dunno............Do they have a different ad maybe? Different weight?? Is it Organic?

I am sure going to be asking for a better price on the corn!!! You can bet on that!!!
They even gave me the sale price plus a case price discount for the Blackberries.

I try to buy Organic, when they advertise it.

I am going after more corn and Tomato's this week, too.

Sky is black as night right now.... but, still no rain. Just strong winds.

Well, I have finally run out of things to can this weekend( until the Pizza Sauce thickens)........I even chunked up some wayward carrots that have been in my crisper. I did not have enough to fill the canner......so, I filled it with pints of Dried beans........easy peasy. 

I need to fill the DW with jars for the pending Pizza sauce.

DH is sleeping in again.... That give me time to do whatever I want in the kitchen.

lm - I also have some older Mirro canners, they work fine for the most part.....One of the smaller one's I really like.........But, I'd fight Yogi bare handed for my AA"s. They are much heavier metal... very sturdy, very reliable, and accurate. I did have to take the screwdriver to it once, when I first got a brand new one. The others had been used... so no worries.

I am just now having my second cup of coffee........And it is GOOD!

I have about an hour to kill, before the canner load is done.

I need to get back on the freezers.....so, I may see if I can talk myself into it.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ugh....replacement fridge is NOT keeping things cold enough and the freezer on it doesn't freeze (nothing in it but ice packs right now thankfully). No one in the office today, so tomorrow morning I'll be making a phone call. Add one more to the list I suppose.

Have bacon and sausage (bought on clearance) in the oven cooking...it'll get eaten up pretty quick but feel better about having it in the barely working fridge pre-cooked. Today will be all about eating up leftovers ASAP (there aren't many) just so I don't have to worry about them going bad on me. So very, very irritated.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, I tried the AA canner again. Disaster. It leaked steam in the same spot and dh broke one of the handles trying to open the canner. So I guess it is going back and I suppose I will have to buy another handle. There is absolutely no way I can loosen the handles myself and dh used pliers (hence the broken handle) and still had a horrible time trying to get the handles loose. Any idea what we're doing wrong? As far as the steam leaking, that can only be a manufacturing issue. There are scratches in that area but not on the area where it seals. I'm calling the company tomorrow and then Amazon to make arrangements for returning the canner. BTW I did vaseline the sealing edge and the screws on the handles as per instructions. The lid did come off without prying this time. This is so disappointing. I saved for quite awhile to buy this and then this mess.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Home again. Hod a great time in Cincinnati and Indianapolis. Came home with lots of literature and picked up some of the things we need for next school year at a nice discount. We realized on the way back from the NRA Show that we got enough free t-shirts and hats to cover the cost of the tank of gas it took to get there! 7 Shirts and 6 hats, lol.

After all the travel the beautiful, but cool, sunny weather got to me and I HAD to get outside and finish digging out that root ball we worked on last weekend and plant my horse radish. Looks like the few cold weather plants I put out aren't going to make it - brussel sprouts and cabbage - but the seed I put in should do just fine, after this weeks rain.

Well, back to reality and laundry tomorrow. Guess I better call my folks back and figure out how I'm going to get my dog back, lol. Talked them them about our weekend and theirs for about 20 min and forgot to work out "doggy transfer" plans....


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Well, I tried the AA canner again. Disaster. It leaked steam in the same spot and dh broke one of the handles trying to open the canner. So I guess it is going back and I suppose I will have to buy another handle. There is absolutely no way I can loosen the handles myself and dh used pliers (hence the broken handle) and still had a horrible time trying to get the handles loose. Any idea what we're doing wrong? As far as the steam leaking, that can only be a manufacturing issue. There are scratches in that area but not on the area where it seals. I'm calling the company tomorrow and then Amazon to make arrangements for returning the canner. BTW I did vaseline the sealing edge and the screws on the handles as per instructions. The lid did come off without prying this time. This is so disappointing. I saved for quite awhile to buy this and then this mess.


please please don't give up on it. I had a hard time with my second one,(lost first one in divorce) found out it worked for first batch but would about boil dry leaking steam on 2nd batch. Seems I have to let it cool down in between batches. The lid is an enigma, but after a few days it seems to get in the groove with me. My screws are ok for me to loosen but I have to use screwdriver each time, just a tiny bit, to release the lid as my hands are too weak. I also had a cross threaded screw, called the company, they dropped 2 of the wing nuts and the bolts in mail right away so if I had trouble I could replace em. Get a new one from Amazon and keep trying, you wont regret it. (Just my opinion)


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ann -- I am so sorry to hear about your canner issues. I hope you get everything worked out soon. 

TDD -- Reading everything you have been canning makes me want to start, but I am waiting for my garden. Looks like I should have a good year.

LM -- I so enjoy your posts. You always make me giggle imagining you & your DH catching baby chicks. 

Ohio -- You were so close to me this weekend! I am 2 hours due north from downtown Indy. I am assuming you were in town for the homeschooling convention. I really enjoyed indy's when my kids were younger. 

BF & I got a lot done this weekend. Ours & his parents gardens planted. Helped my parents with theirs & their landscaping. My rhubarb patch is planted. Grape vines are cleaned out & pruned to the best of my ability (and knowledge lol). 

We now have an outdoor solar shower set up. My son & I used it for the first time Saturday evening. Never showered outside before, but there was something about knowing we were cleaning up off-grid. 

I am almost doing laundry off-grid now. I finished setting up my laundry tub with drain and everything else to hand wash laundry. I heat my water over the fire. I just need a hand-crank wringer yet. I tried wringing them out by hand and it too FOREVER to dry. lol

I am getting there. Still need to get the hand pump fixed on the second well on the property then we could get water without electricity. 

I am calling it a night. Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Bad, bad tornadoes in Oklahoma with one dead and Arkansas with many dead. Also tornadoes in Iowa but no real damage and no injuries. In Missouri but I haven't heard reports on those. Its been 35 years since our town was hit by an F-4 or F-5 and watching the pictures on TV tonight took me right back to how it all felt. Praying for those affected.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, praying for those affected in those horrific storms. The death toll in Ark. is climbing by the minute. Just awful.

Ann - Call AA, they should be able to help you and will probably give you a new handle....if not a new canner. Please don't give up on it.

Pizza Sauce is STILL simmering.....I swear....it must be the humidity that is keeping it from thickening. Hopefully, I can process it tonight.

I am going to try to keep my chin(s) up at work. It's pretty depressing and uncertain there. We found out, the sector I work for...is being sold. Yeah......stress me out more, please.

Oh well, I am going to just keep canning my fingers to the bone and work on that charge card. Then I will breathe easier.
Because I work contract......there is no unemployment benefits. No nothing.

So....back to it.
Later {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

jalynn73 said:


> Ohio -- You were so close to me this weekend! I am 2 hours due north from downtown Indy. I am assuming you were in town for the homeschooling convention. I really enjoyed indy's when my kids were younger.


Almost  We were in Cincinnati for a home school convention, we were in Indy for the NRA convention. They are the same weekend every year, this year they were just close enough to one another we could do both . I have family in Northern IN (Chesterton and Valpo region), haven't seen them in ages......20+ yrs. Long story, lol.

TDD, I'm jealous of all your canning! I have no idea were to buy "cases" of veggies around here. I did just open a jar of experimental green beans last night....huge hit! I added crushed garlic to a few jars, last year. Kids love dilly beans, but DH doesn't like the "pickling". So I tried it with just garlic.........doing all the beans that way this year!

PAGE 7!!?? When has this thread ever been 7 pages long!! Love that so many more are posting here....lets see if we can get to page 8 by the end of the month - get chatty all, lol.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

morning everyone. Just getting caught up on the news and storms

everyone who is in paths and have loved ones there. Many many prayers for all. Hope everyone stays safe.

I'm starting to think that the weather is testing us more and more to make sure we are prepared. 

be safe. 

excuse any typos, I can't seem to find my glasses.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

TDD, prayers and Blessings your way. Everything that happens - or doesn't - is part of His plan for your lives. Glad you are prepping hard and steady. We were sure glad for our preps when the IRS cleaned out our bank accounts twice this year. And in only 6 more years we will have paid their bill! Prayers to those affected by the storms and tornados (and mudslides and other calamities) also. Have a blessed day, everyone.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

TDD - have you tried reducing your sauce in the oven? I do that mostly because I don't have to worry about stirring and splattering!!

LM - any sign of Yogi lately??


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Westtexas-I know what you mean about the irs. They took our bank account right before Christmas, but we has already spent or removed just about everything that was there. We are on a payment plan, but they didn't think it was enough. We will be paid off next year, whoo hoo.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

yogi was here a few days ago. Stupid bear got stuck in the fencing. He is not smarter then the average bear.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Bella had twins this morning right before chore time....a boy and a girl!

We moved her over to a spare shed for privacy with her babies.

DH went to training inn MA...despite high anxiety...he did it! I hope he makes it thru.

Lots of yard work to do but too many showers to get much going...canned more milk, more to do...MUST get a calf now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

One tornado death and numerous injuries in Iowa. News from Arkansas is so sad. Dh's cousin and family live in one town hit. Praying for everyone affected.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Keeping an eye on the radar here today...all we've gotten is a little rain and some wind so far; seems that it's breaking up a bit before it hits us (or Ma Nature just isn't feeling generous enough to assist in refilling the lake). Still calling for some to get severe at some point though.

Acquired seedlings are hopping right along, strawberries too. Blackberries have nary a sign of life to them...I think they're a bust but not giving up on them until after the move. 

Handyman brought by another fridge first thing this morning (let's hope this one lasts longer than a week) and did a "look around" for the landlord. Seems the lady in the office thinks we tore the place up bad because we are wanting to paint (just spot paint where we filled nail holes and some minor furniture scuffing) before we leave. He says he doesn't see any reason we shouldn't get back our deposit because there's nothing wrong that we could have done...not holding our breath on that though. It would be nice though. I could do a lot of damage with that $$.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, I called Wisconsin Aluminum Foundry about the All-American. I have to say they have the best customer service I've ever encountered. They actually have a real live person answer the phone so no half hour of push 1 for, push 2 for, etc. The lady gave me several suggestions to try and took my name/address and is sending 3 new handles even tho only one is broken. She also told me as long as the canner maintains pressure it doesn't hurt that its leaking. I'm not to sure about that one, but will take her word for it and just put extra water in the canner. Hopefully it will eventually seal properly.

I got my chicken and broth jars washed and hauled to the basement. I'm with the rest of you on that being a major pain. 

We're forecast to have chilly and damp weather all week so no working in the garden yet. We need the rain, but I'm ready for warm -- without the furnace running!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Ann-would love some damp, chilly weather. Finally got tired of sweating and turned on the ac, it is 92 here today and it is not May yet. Wishing for rain, the pasture is already crunchy and dry. Vet just left, our milk cow is ok, really had us scared over the weekend. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

crobin me too - we've had a few 90F days and that made our broccoli bolt. Then the winds have kicked up, which cools things down a little, but it's WIND so that has its own problems! Can't win for losin' as they say.

Big hug to LM (just cuz) and for everyone else who needs one today.

Prep wise, hmmmmm, the gardening is really the major prep for us. We're hitting it pretty hard I guess. Swimming in eggs, asparagus, surprise strawberries and the peas are beginning too. Have about 10 pods a day from those. Unfortunately my 300 peas did not all germinate so I need to double up next year to be sure we have lots.

The fodder system is working so good! The chickens love it and I have cut their feed bill in half using this fodder.

I see that I need to stock up on seeds. We went thru a lot this year and I really need to get that seed box stuffed with seeds. It's one area I guess I have not in the past ever really put much attention to and since we do a lot of hybrids, I need to have those and some OP seeds on hand.

I have for so long always thought of prepping more along the lines of if something major happens (or a domino effect), but now I see the need to think of it as - how on earth are we going to make it the way everything keeps rising in price?

We need to have the food production systems in place and the kinks worked out. We don't raise animals other than poultry. I don't think it would be cost effective to raise our own beef. Maybe pork if using the fodder as part. We don't have access to free day old bread or old veggies. The stores in town can't (by law) give away anything. So we have to purchase any feeds. On 2.5 acres we can't grown hay, so I just don't see raising beef (standard beef I mean) as an option. Maybe one of those tiny little breeds......

But we could do fine on eggs, chicken and veggies. DH hardly does any dairy and I can't have any now. We had done the goats for milk in the past but that won't happen now and neither of us like goat meat.

So now, I see our preps as coming to a much more long-term sustainable food production type way. I hope all of that made sense.......


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Fell last night (awaiting surgery on new hip) so was gonna take it easy today but neighbor just brought over half his freezer of last year's blackberries. I don't have room in freezer so guess I'm gonna be canning on bum leg..blessing tho as I have 2 jars left from last year..


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

myrtle....take it easy and rest as often as you can!

Spending a big chunk of tonight with an eye on the radar. Littlest isn't likely to sleep well (he hates storms) and the big chunks are set to hit from 9 pm on to midnight here. Already had some warnings issued southwest of us and watching a tricky little cell that's headed our way right now, broke away from the rest of the pack and has way too much red and pink in it for my liking.

New fridge (and yes it's working!) delivered earlier...tossed out all the leftovers that were left in the old one; didn't want to chance it. Unfortunately (sort of) I neglected to empty the deli drawer in the old fridge (I was sidetracked) and the handyman is now the proud owner of about a pound of processed sliced cheese (we don't eat it anymore anyway, lol) and a half a pound of butter that I left in the door (that's the only thing I'm sad for).

Well, time to round the kiddos up for bed and make sure jammies and shoes are in easy reach if the sirens go off.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Jess, and any of you in the path of these storms please be safe and look after you and yours...my prayer to you all!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Myrtle - Take care. Easy on that hip..... wish I could help you can those berries.

Cindy - I have not tried using the oven to reduce the sauce.... that is a good idea. It is finally starting to thicken nicely. I will can tonight.

Ann - Glad you had a good experience with the makers of AA. Hopefully, it will seat in and you will have no more disappointments.

Jen - I just kept asking the produce people, until I found someone who would sell cases to me. You gave me a great idea to make more beans

We have had the air on, too. 89-90F and terrific humidity.

Prayers still going up for all those affected in the terrible storms.

Like Jen, I am very proud of this thread.....I now have it showing 9 pages and 256 posts! That is awsome!!!

WTEX - Thanks for the good thoughts. Can't say it wasn't a rough one yesterday.
I'm just gonna stay to my plan.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Made it through the night, had to fight for bed space when I finally went (around midnight) and tossed until about 1 or so. Finally convinced the littlest that all that was left was rain (radar watching) so he came down and got in his bed. Was up before the alarm. So roughly 4 hours of sleep. Yay!

Have nothing to do today except make a few phone calls, so I think I'll be heading back to bed for a bit now that the house is nice and quiet and more storms aren't supposed to hit until later in the day. Ya'll be productive for me!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Am looking forward to this week of predicted cool temps so I can get caught up with the yard work, get our burn pile taken care of if the wind ever dies down, clean chicken house. We got over 2" rain from all these scary storms...think the onions I rushed to get in Sunday before it rained grew 2"over night. Plants do soooo much better with rain water for some odd reason.

Homesteader....you are so right to ramp up your garden plans. See nowhere for food prices to go but up and up. A well established garden will be a blessing but they sure don't happen overnight. Everyone should think about putting in more permanent food sources,too. Our orchard is very important. When we moved here from MI our grapes had just started bearing so first thing we did here was put in grapes..and lots of apple trees. Every year we add more fruit trees.

Today's plan is getting the beehives set up in orchard for delivery of 2 pkgs bees tomorrow. Mixing up some sugar syrup to feed them,too. Dragged some rr ties up from the old bear ravaged site. Then Pa will start mowing and I'll go transplant more tomatoes and peppers. Gotta pick rest of spinach; saw some trying to go to seed so will see if I can save those. Finally got the flat of beets planted and more onion plants to go. Garden way gushy after all that rain.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Myrtle - I use a kitchen stool and sit at the kitchen table when processing food for canning. I use a dish pan of water instead of running to the sink. Works good for me. I put all my clean jars at one side of the table and work at the end. So I fill empty jars from the left side of the table and slide the full ones to the right. I put the number of jars needed to fill the canner on the table so when all are full I know to get the canner going then I repeat as necessary.

I hope everyone is safe from the various tornadoes, flash flooding, etc. Dh's cousin's family did not have any damage to their home, but their church was hit.

I finally got thru the stack of accumulated papers belonging to dh. He let me throw away quite a lot and I convinced him to let me put others in the file cabinet. I can now see the top of my built-in buffet for the first time in ages. Also found a couple of missing items I'd been looking for!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Most of the raking is DONE!!!

Pots filled and warming in the greenhouse....14q of canned milk on the table...

I havent pruned any more...its so hard doing it on the ladder by hand.

My son's last day of 2nd year of college...leaves May 1 or 2 for Jacksonville. Fl and Carnival cruise ship job for at least 60 days. DD graduates from HS in a month...When did they grow up???


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Still not feeling well, so I'm not getting much done. I did go out after the rain and pull some chunks of weeds. More rain coming overnight (nothing severe) so I went out again and pulled some more weeds and planted onions. Mom gave me her left over sets, hate to waste free stuff  

Not up to eating, so I just pulled some whole mushrooms and chunked zucchini out of the freezer. Chopped a few potatoes and tossed it all in the oven to roast. Will add a few brats to those that want/need meat. I'd rather a smoothie, but that doesn't fly well for supper for my family....might still go that route for me, though, I did just pick up some spinach - which I love in a strawberry-banana smoothie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Jen, I hope you get feeling better soon! I once served my family ice cream for dinner. Not because I wasn't feeling well, but it was hot, we'd all been working outside all day, I forget doing what, but I hadn't planned dinner. I just said 'ice cream' when our gd asked what we were having. Told them it was a one time deal, but it worked that night!

I think planning is my big downfall. I did manage to have enough chili left from yesterday's canning to have for dinner tonight, and had planned on making some corn bread to go with it, but didn't get home from taking gd to her OB appointment in time to make the cornbread. Broke up some corn tortillas to sub for crackers I was out of and made do with that and some home canned plums for dinner.

Must get the empty jars filled with water while they're just sitting on the shelves, get more matches and build my outdoor fire pit this month coming up. That and really getting the garden going is going to be my major project for preps in May.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all - you've been busy! Look at us, 9 pages and counting this month. Seems like we are all hearing drumbeats....

I've been working on weeding almost every day that it hasn't rained. It seems like there's so much more to weed before I plant, but I keep trying to just focus on what's right in front of me so I don't get too overwhelmed. The beds along the sides of the house are almost entirely SOD! I'm using it to fill in patches in the lawn and holes where ds pulled out stumps last fall. I've been potting up the perennials I want to keep until I get the weeding done, and I've been adding compost to the existing (very poor) soil.

I've also been continuing to clean and straighten in the barn and in the area behind it. Brought in a pile of saplings to finish drying and then will run them through the table saw. Still need to move the rest of the hay into the barn, now that there is plenty of room for it. I'm trying to get things organized and get an area leveled for the pool.

The new freezer was delivered yesterday morning - I'd totally forgotten it was coming, and I had a mess in the living room (in the process of moving more stuff to storage), and buckets, potting soil and all kinds of stuff in the way in the kitchen nook.  I had extreme bed head and was in my jammies (was up most of the night and it was only 0830, which is early for me normally, lol). Why is it that no one ever stops by when my house is neat and I'm looking put together? :shrug: :facepalm:

I spent the morning today loading up the new freezer and doing an inventory while I did. I'm defrosting the little upright freezer now, and still have a lot of odds and ends in the bigger upright. I really wish I could have bought 2 of the chest freezers, but I didn't have a place for a 2nd one. At the price, it would have been a good bargain, especially since this is a really energy efficient model. Oh, and I was thinking it was 14 cf, but it's actually 14.9, so almost 15cf.  It's so nice to have almost everything neatly packed into the freezer and not falling out on my toes - I really hate upright freezers!

Spent the rest of the day sweating - it hit 79* for the first time this year, and I'm really not ready for those temps yet! Supposed to be in the 80's the next few days, so I'll need to push myself to get outside early in the morning and get my weeding done before it gets too hot. 

I'm pretty tired and sore tonight - I think I pushed myself a little too hard again today. I keep thinking I should be getting used to working hard(er), but so far, I am still hurting'! Oh, well, I'm still looking forward to what I can get done tomorrow, so it's all good.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Time to update my to-do list:

1. Up, dressed, coffee and meds/supplements taken first thing every morning. *Have done better, not perfect, but better.*
2. Fix water pipe. 
3. Scrub out new (to me) water barrels and totes, start filling them. *Working on them.*
4. Continue weeding and planting raised beds and beds around house. *A work in progress.*
5. Find out if I can buy scrap copper from salvage yard (for algae suppression in tanks and barrels).
6. Plant last of the tomato seeds in house.
7. Set up lights on seeds started inside.
8. Clean and test incubators, may sell a couple of them and set eggs in the rest. *Need to replace thermostats.*
9. Finish moving weather-stable stuff to shipping container (and out of bedroom in house).*Nearly done.*
10. Finish flooring trim and repaint guest bedroom, find bedframe for the bed, make curtains and fix closet doors, turn into a pretty room!

I said if I managed to finish even half my list, I'd be doing well. I have one last day to finish up a few more items on the list...let's see what I get done tomorrow. 

How did y'all do on your lists this month?
11. Spend more time with my Aunt M, learning what she has to teach me (and just enjoying her company).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just mostly a super busy day at work yesterday.

Weather is chilly 35mph winds and mid - 40's...... 30F forecast for tonight.

One of my Amazon orders came in... it has been put away.

* Myrtle* - I also use a stool sometimes...... I have a bum knee and my hips hurt.... The stool I have is ergonomic......the hairdressers use them. It is hydraulic , and saddle shaped. I especially use it when I am making Hundreds of Tamales.
Hope you are doing better.

Checking grocery ads today, to see if I can find more veggies to can. 
Contracted for a very large Anniversary cake.... it is due next week....I'll will be baking for the next few days.

*Jen* - Hugs and hopes that you feel better soon.

Have the best...It's the last day of April......make it count!!!


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning & {{HUGS}} to all!

We were so blessed here to only get rain & high winds. My prayers go out to all the families affected by those horrible storms. 

After a busy weekend, I have the first part of both my gardens planted. This is the first year for the largest one so it is going to be more difficult to keep clean I fear. I have to say though it looks great so far. I have never picked so much sod in all my life. lol

I am growing & canning enough food for basically 3 1/2 families this year & hoping to put up a little extra everything just in case. DBF & I are both the oldest children so we feel it falls on us to make sure our parents are taken care of. Since there health prevents them from gardening, we are doing it for them & they are helping as they can. 

I have only heirloom or OP seeds so I can seed save when the time comes. My plan is to have 2 to 3 years of seeds on hand stored in separate locations in case of house fire or such. Right now I have on year in storage. I believe their will be a day when our seeds will be more valuable to us than money. 

Mushroom season is started here. I fried up our first batch last night & gave a batch to DBF's parents. Next batch goes to my parents then some for the freezer. 

Well off to have my coffee and pester my waking family.

Have an awesome, productive day everyone!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nausea is getting better as the day goes on, finally. Not sure what's causing it, no one else is having any symptoms so I don't think it's a "bug". Likely just over tired (but I'm not sleeping any more then normal even though my body is being given the option....). 

Anyways, learned that a local "botanical garden" is selling plants this spring. My mom is coming down this weekend for her monthly breakfast with her High School Chums. I told her about it, plant list and prices are all online. We are going!! Prices are very reasonable and there are a few things we don't have seed for but would love....or things that just aren't germinating in our makeshift greenhouses. Mom's thrilled that they have setvia for $6. I need to sit downa nd look at the list and make some reasonable choices....verses getting there and going hog wild


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen there is a med. for the nausea if its due to chemo/radiation...my SIL took it when she was having her treatments and it made a huge difference.

Some pruning done....enough to make the goats happy!

The boy's plans have changed ---leaves May6 for Miami, then Bahamas to catch the ship...its all paid for by Carnival so no biggie. Glad to have a few extra days with him. Plus he went to the dump for me today!:kiss:

DH made it home safely last night. I had spaghetti all made (his fav.) and waiting for him. He is glad its over!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Jen hugs that you feel better soon. I have lost track, how many more sessions?

jaylynn goodness there - how much food can you put up? I admire those who can get that much done!

My big prep? Calling DH while I was shopping to ask if he remembered how much shortening we had in the pantry. He made biscuits the last weekend for breakfast, a new recipe and oh my they were so good. I couldn't recall if he used butter, or s'ing, or both and since I only use s'ing during holiday cookie baking, I hadn't looked in that bin for a while!

He didn't use it at all turns out, and told me we had plenty of s'ing either way. I have to be stocked up for whatever he needs to make them again!

I did buy three packs of ground pork today instead of 1, as I keep hearing all about the pork "issues". Next week the budget allows to pick up pork chops to can up. I like using those big thick boneless chops at Sam's Club. Just cut them about twice and plop in the jar!

Had a funny funny (to me) moment in the store and I thought of you all! I was thinking about the higher prices on everything and right at that moment I walked by this display of an inflatable boat of some type, probably more of a pool toy. Anyway, they had filled this thing chock full of those bags of Otter Pops. So I'm only half-way paying attention and I see the sign 24.95 - and it literally stopped me, I thought it was for the Otter Pops - of course it was for the boat. I remember thinking WHAT? Ok, price increases are bad lately but 24.95 for a bag of Otter Pops? It was funny.

Ok, as you were..........


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Homesteader said:


> Jen hugs that you feel better soon. I have lost track, how many more sessions?


I'm nearing the end! 8 more sessions, so Friday I start the "boost" as they call it....where then focus the beam in on my scar. Still feeling better, so I guess I'm "over" whatever it was. Not a side effect of the rad, according to the Dr. I talked to 2 of my friends that also went to the Cincy conference, both of them came home exhausted. Since neither of them went to Indy, too, I'm assuming I just over did it. It's not unusual for nausea to be my only symptom of tiredness, but it's never lasted that many days or not been remedied by a good nights sleep. 

Hubby stopped at a firearms auction on the way home from work.....he was there 4 hours, lol. Typically things go for crazy high prices, tonight was no exception. BUT he did find a deal. He came home with 20 boxes of 20 ga sabot slugs, for $6 a box. Okay, $120 + tax for ammo is a chunk of change.....but compared to $14 a box it's a deal. It will be enough for the remainder of our 20 ga hunting needs (DS and I hunt with the 20, DH uses a 12), never need to buy those slugs again, lol.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

This Sunday was a very tense day for DH & I here in Arkansas. A picture is worth a thousand words. 



Saying we were lucky would be an understatement. A tree down in the driveway and some random branches scattered about. 

Needless to say, we did NOT stay home when we heard it was heading our way, we bugged out to a town 15 miles east (that's where the semi was parked). Silly neighbors waited until the tornado PASSED Vilonia to leave! The "truck rocking back and forth down the highway" has instilled in them the realization they need to leave sooner next time! 

This also, once again, brings up the topic of having a storm shelter/root cellar on the property. One tornado is all it would take to wipe out all of our preparations.

Thoughts and prayers to all those affected by this horrible storm all across the Southern United States!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You were very fortunate. 

A number of years ago my parents were visiting at my aunt & uncles home. When they left they got about 25 miles when mom realized she'd forgotten her purse, so they turned around and went back. They then resumed their journey and when they got just beyond where they'd turned around they found the road blocked because a tornado had gone through. Had they not turned around they would have driven directly into the path of the tornado.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so glad you are safe, cnichols!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*cnichols* - WHEW!! Glad you are safe!

We have FROST!! WHO let Old Man Winter back in????

Crazy busy at work.....More meetings..... more bad news. More expectations.......suck it up........times have changed.

*MGM* - You are right......I do hear those distant drum beats.....I hear them day and night.


We made it to 10 pages and 272 posts!! WOO HOO! I love this thread!!!!
*Jen* - I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

Jen -- {{HUGS}} Don't push yourself too hard.

cnichols -- So glad to hear you are safe!

Homesteader -- Thanks for the giggles. That sounds like something I would do. lol

This year I am going for variety with my gardens so no one gets sick of just a few veggies over the winter. I thought it might make it easier in me during canning time. Hopefully I won't get tired of processing the same old thing. Variety IS the spice of life. 

Right now I have a nice little salad garden going. I plan on replanting it every few weeks so we have salads all summer -- 4 types of lettuce, spinach, green onions radishes & beets. In rest of the garden I have storage onions, garlic, peas, green beans, carrots, parsnips & potatoes for now. 

The weather just won't warm up here. It has been difficult to even set my plants outside to harden them off. 

My plans for today....
(Rain & thunderstorms all day so no yard work)

1) get motivated / COFFEE
2) wash my quart jars
3) fold 3 loads of laundry
4) 2nd coat of paint of cabinet
5) visit my parents
6) weekly trip to town
7) fix supper / both to can
8) hopefully squeeze in mushroom hunting

If the rain holds off, I have some flowers from my mom to plant, and I still have a third of the yard to mow. 

I better get started. Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning all! Hope everyone is safe and sound after the awful weather. Cold here, for south central Texas anyway. Have the regular chores out of the way already, milked, strained, stored. Butter started. Breakfast started. I thought when dh and i retired, i wouldn't be cooking for 7 or 8 people three times a day anymore, guess i was wrong. Don't mean to whine, really like the help with the heavy stuff and nice to have extra hands. The garden is going well, dug some potatoes to go with green beans and will be picking collards next week. Really late getting the rest in, but the weather has been crazy. Thank goodness for the greenhouses. Washing jars today, getting ready for my first trip to Sprouts next Wednesday. Oiling eggs for storage and setting some in the incubator. Still have to order turkeys and meat chicks. Gezz, gotta quit this my list is getting longer. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, Cnichols, that's pretty scary. Glad you got away safely. Have been in just about every severe weather condition there is, to the point I began to think bad weather followed us! So many people don't want to leave their belongings, but THINGS can be replaced, for the most part.

Lousy weather here, too. I'm sure all the fruit bushes I put out are frozen now, but at least they have guarantees on them. GOT to get the covering on the greenhouse frame so I can better protect and produce.

Just working inside until the weather improves, and cleaning stalls in the barn. Must make an inventory of my canned products, too. 

Everyone stay safe


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Watched that tornado tracking across Arkansas and sure glad to know you were in a safe place CNichols. So many people in the path as those storms marched east. 

We woke up to a light frost but nothing seems to be harmed by it. A lot of people around here had gardens out but I don't put out much until Mothers Day remembering the snow we had last year on May 5th! 

Bees were due here yesterday but company held them back as so many people calling with adverse weather. We were ready to go but barely in 50's and windy/overcast. The poor little bees would have been unhappy campers. Pa suggested I start knitting tiny little sweaters for them. Yeah,sure! Maybe my new bee jacket will come by then and I won't have to wear that hot hot suit...supposed to be in the 80's next week!

Oldest son/wife here to get things ready for the arrival of the first tiny house...portable building built by local Mennonite carpenters. Arrived with no mishaps this am. Got the drive put in Tues, brush-hogged site yesterday. Really nice. BIL is electrician so will come soon and get it wired. Two more to follow in their little village on the hill. Younger hands are getting things done around here. Son has fancy phone so gonna see if he can take some pics for here. Have noted several other little buildings moved on land and people putting in gardens. Smart, I say. Only drawback is all the people I'm cooking for right now!

Other son due back Sun am from Gautemala. Told me he hoped to get me one of the lovely wool blankets they weave;hope he was successful! Cassie and several friends have taken to shopping the local outdoor markets and cooking for themselves as the mess there is all pre-packaged uck. Still has two months to go on deployment. Hold clinics everyday out in the villages.

Hoping Pa will mow the yard....he hates to mow dandelions 'cause the bees use the pollen. Plus some wild weed with purple flowers that arrives for about 2 weeks each spring. Chickens love it, too.

Off to the greenhouse. Running out of room...always looks so big and empty when I first start everything....


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I need to finish reading the most recent posts. Glad that all are safe. 

this had been my week since Monday: :hammer: :flame: :yuck: :hammer: :flame:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

LM, I need to read the last page or so, too. I'm off to start the May thread first, though. See everyone there!


----------

